# Cycle buddies May/June - CBFM, OPKs, BBT etc, all welcome!



## catkin79

Hi ladies

Thought I'd start a new thread for our May/June cycles. Hopefully the lovely Maz will keep our table going.

I'll start us off - CD1 was 23rd May. Today is CD9 and already have recorded two Highs on CBFM - hoping I'll ovulate in next week or so. Didn't ovulate last month to keeping my fingers crossed this time!

 to all xxx

[CSV] Name, Method, 1st day of cycle, Ovulation Date, Result 
Crossed4Luck, CBFM, tbc, tbc, 
sweetcheeks2009, CBFM, 26th May, tbc,  
squirrels, CBFM, tbc, TBC 
button butterfly, CBFM, tbc, tbc,
sammysmiles, CBFM, 27th May, tbc, 
beanie, CBFM, tbc, tbc, 
keyno1, CBFM, TBC, TBC 
catkin79, CBFM/BBT, 23rd May, 6th June,  
Marie73, OPK/BBT, 1st June, tbc, 
Tracyxx, CBFM, 31st May, 9th June
LisaD*, CBFM, TBC, TBC 
Vaudelin, CBFM, tbc, tbc,
Strawbs, CBFM, TBC, TBC,  
mooers, CBFM, 31st May, 13th June,
kiteflyer, OPK, tbc, tbc,
mandimoo, CBFM, tbc, tbc,
weenster, CBFM, 23rd May, tbc,  
emmasmith9, OPK, 24th May, tbc,  
joggers123, CBFM, tbc, tbc, 
Blondie80, CBFM, 18th May, 4th June,  
Fay999, CBFM, ?, 30th May,
Niki72, tbc, 5th June, tbc,
Jenna201, OPK/BBT, 31st May, tbc,  [/CSV]


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi catkin

Im only a few days behind you, im on CD6 and my monitor has not asked for a stick today but last month it asked me on CD9.  Im hoping it asks me tomorroe because i have been having strong twinges today in my sides and then i had alot of cm (felt like i peed my pants!)  so im not sure what thats about!!

Hope you get your peak soon, sorry you didn't ovulate last month


----------



## weenster

Hi all

CD10 for me today too, so I'm right there along with you!  Got high again with monitor this morning, but it's my first month using it so i think i'll be on high for a while .....  I've got PCOS, and not regular cycles, so I'm really keen to see if i do ovulate, or at least get a peak.

Here's hoping June brings a lot of BFP's!!!!!

Weenster x


----------



## marie73

Hello all,

Just a quick catch up from me and a dip in to say hi, CD 1 AF arrived this morning - not really that suprise given last months Antisperm news, but still hoping for a miracle.   

Hope you are all ok and doing well, no pm's at minute will catch back up with everyone later.

We have first fertility appointment on 6th June to work out treatment and dates I think. Something good to look forward to and 7 weeks till holiday - not long now. Plus operation egg is due to fall on a weekend - 11th / 12th June I think so fingers crossed. 

Love and    to all,

marie xxx


----------



## emmasmith9

Am on CD8 today (June 1st). Have ditched the clomid this month so hopefully will ovulate! Am covered in spots (great) if that's anything to go by.

Marie73 sorry to hear witch turned up . Hope fertility appointment goes well.

Good luck weenster and catkin, we're all about same CD - think lucky eggs!

Sweetcheeks it all sounds good! This on clomid?

xxx


----------



## mooers

Hi All

CD2 for me today. Just had the good news that DH's sperm count is even better than a year ago, 60 million, which begs the question of why can't 1 of those little blighters get it on with my egg!!   Anyway, got a consultants appointment on the 15th, so it looks like Operation IUI will be a go sooner rather than later. Hopefully I won't need it though, as I'm feeling lucky this month  

Marie, let us know how you get on at the appointment. Have you had any other tests so far?

Good luck to everyone, really hoping for a BFP for someone this month.


----------



## Blondie80

Hello, I'd love to join you please!

CD1 was 18th May, CD15 is today and I recorded a High on my CBFM. This is my second month of using the monitor, last month I had 5 highs then 2 peaks, high. So we'll see if I get the same. Have been having irregular, long periods between 32-35 days.


----------



## Fay999

Hi Ladies, may I join please

2nd month on CBFM, Last month got highs from day 7 until AF arrived
This month got two peaks  on day 11 & 12 on 30/05 and 31/05. Got a high this morning so I guess I ovulated already. Fingers crossed and praying


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi catkin

Is maz going to do out table again this month? xx


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

If we are having another table Cd1 for me was the 31st May, ive stopped my B6 as I'm having my progesterone level tested this month so I expect my ovulation will go back to day 11/12 so I will have to make sure I don't miss it.

I'm really pleased today as all our tx have to be private as we already have 2 kids but as we got our last BFP naturally after years of tx our local NHS hospital have agreed to do some basic tests for us to rule out all the basic stuff as we havnt been tested since 2007 so they have contacted my Gp and asked her to do an up to date progesterone & thyroid blood level on me and a sperm analysis on o/h then they will see us in the month or so to decide what to do next, maybe another Hsg for me to check my tubes (lovely!!).  I was so excited when they phoned and o/h though it was great when i mentioned them re-testing me but when I told him they also wanted an up to date sample from him he looked horrified, why is it men don't mind tests until they involve them  

Tracyx


----------



## jogger123

Tracyxx, my D/H has had his little bottle for 2 weeks now and he says he has thrush and wants to get it cleared up first. I told him to get a pill and he is putting it of and putting it off but I think you have hit the nail on the head! He is terrified of bad news I think.

Probably more so since my 21 day prog test came back normal. 

Hope all your tx go well! I am waiting for AH today. Nightmare!

Jogger123


----------



## jogger123

AF not AH! ha ha.


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hello

Monitor not asked for a stick yet, today is cd8, hopefullt it will ask tomorrow xx


----------



## emmasmith9

Catkin79 and weenster, am about the same point as you (on D9 today) – come on June-iper babies!

Sweetcheeks, hopefully the twinges are your little follicles developing away! What dose of clomid were you started on? Are they going to check at any stage that the right number of eggs is maturing? All sounds exciting...

Mooers I know what you mean – my DH’s sperm is good, I’m...well as good as I’ll get endo-wise so meet in the middle please!!!

Hi Blondie and Fay, good luck this month!

Tracy am really pleased about your appointment! It sounds like doctor is taking it seriously and giving you the tests you need – hooray!  When DH had a sperm test done is was yours truly who took it in.....You have to drop it at a pathology desk but must ring a bell and actually get a human being to take it or it can sit there too long to measure motility (?). My consultant told me better if the female half takes it in - apparently many a sperm test has failed because the bloke was too embarrassed to give it to a person so just abandoned it in the basket!!!!  


everywhere xxx


----------



## catkin79

Thanks Maz for creating the table! x

Hi ladies,

CD11 for me today.  CBFM still showing High, CM is creamy but getting 'wetter'.  Hoping to ovulate on Monday so that I can plenty of BD'ing in over the weekend   

Nice to see some new faces on here - welcome!  

Come on girls, let's hope we get some BFPs this month - I for one am feeling


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi Catkin - Im glad to hear your feeling positive , at least its the weekend to get the bms in, i feel sometimes if it falls through the week i can be tougher to get it in because of feeling tired from work etc! xx

emmasmith9 - I hope their growing, just hope its not to many with having pcos.  He has started me on 100mg.  I have my first scan monday afternoon.  Has your monitor asked for a stick yet? xx

Hi to everyone else.

AFM monitor asked for a stick today yay    CD9 and reading low..........xxxx


----------



## jogger123

Hello all.

CD1 today.

Catkin, i am the same as you. Ov sometime over weekend 17th, 18th, 19th June so a nice relaxing weekend of nookie! I will have to get my D/H fed up on zinc filled foods til then!

Any suggestions!?

THINK POSITIVE!


----------



## TracyG

hi girlie's,
I'm new to this site an this thread but I am on my 2ww at the moment due to test on the 18th!!!!! I have spoken to Jogger123 before so she knows my story but for everyone else.......
started on the IVF journey due to having no tubes after suffering 2 eptopis and also losing my ovary at the same time!!!! Alot I know but apart from the mechanics I had a hight AMH an DH had perfect sample so it all seemed straight forward.
2 years later and we started TX and even though I only have 1 ovary I responded really well to the stimms and produced 14 eggs off 1 ovary (bumper crop) and had my EC last Monday, then we were called to say not one of them had fertilised...... gutted!!!!
However, we had a little miracle because after 48 hours we were called to say 1 had fertilised late!!!! Could not believe our luck an so had 1 little embie safely popped in on Wednesday!!!!! Still cant believe what happened, when ppl said IVF was an emotional rollercoaster I never imagined it would knock spots off Universal Studios!!!!!!! LOL LOL 

Anyway, its nice to find a thread where ppl are also going through the dreaded 2ww and look forward to hearing about lots of BFP's!!!!!!


----------



## Piggy25

Hi Girls

Can I join you!

Little bit about me, DP had a vasectomy about 13 years ago. We have a 2yr old DS through ICSI (2nd attempt 1 failed after) and would love a sibling, DP had his vasectomy reversed last month so this is our first month TTC... all very new to me, working out when I ovulated etc, haven't invested in a monitor or anything yet, will wait and see what DP sperm tests are like in August. Were on cycle day 14, OV day 12/13 so now on my 2ww!

Wishing you all lots of luck xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Piggy25 - Welcome to the thread.  I hope you have been lucky this cycle.  Lots of lovely ladies on here who can help with questions and info.  It has been slightly quiet on here for a while but it should pick up again soon  xx

AFM - Another low this morning on the monitor............xxxx


----------



## mooers

Welcome TracyG and Piggy25, hope you both get BFP's soon.  

Jogger, I just get DH to take a zinc tablet in the morning. They're teeny tiny little things, so he doesn't mind them at all. He takes a multi-vitamin as well, but his sperm count has definitely gone up since he added the zinc tablet. I get them from Healthspan, who sell big packs in simple packaging through the post, so they are a good price. 

Tracyxx, good luck with your tests. When are you having the tests?

Catkin, good luck with the BMS this weekend.  

CD5 for me, and AF has finished. Those B vitamins have done wonders! (TMI alert!) I used to get a day of brown spotting either side of AF, but haven't had that at all this month. AF just started first thing in the morning on day 1, and finished last night, so was a nice 4 days long, rather than the 6 I used to get.  

Good luck to everyone this month   I'm feeling lucky that we'll see a BFP this month, we must be due one!


----------



## mandimoo

Hi Everyone, 

My CD1 is still 11 May and I will be using opk's (along with BBT & gonna try CM checking too). 

However, I've just had a miscarriage and think it will be several weeks before my cycle returns.  

Don't know if there's a more appropriate thread for me? but I was on the Apr/May thread in the naive hope that things would settle down quickly.  

Good luck for this month everyone x x


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Mooers you are making me so jealous as it's Cd5 for me too but a/f is nowhere near stopping it will be here for another few days for me as always bleed for 7/8 days  .  My monitor normally starts asking for sticks tomorrow but until a/f goes away I just use old sticks, no point in wasting them.  

My hospital apt came in yesterday and it's for the 1st July which is much sooner than I expected and they want me to have routine bloods done now so they will have the results back when i go so I phoned down my Gp to arrange them but if i ovulate on day 11/12 as usual then my progesterone test is due to be done on the 18th/19th which is a weekend so I just had to make the appointment for the Monday so I hope it's ok, but I have to phone back on Monday for instructions for o/h's SA because it's always been the hospital that's done it in the past and we've had to hand it in to the lab directly so I'm not sure where we hand it in as I always thought for motility it had to be collected just prior to testing??.

Anyway it's my fat phobic Gyn I'm booked to see (she blames everything on being overweight) so I have 4wks to shift as much blubber as I can so I can at least pass for being overweight and not obese!!  .

Tracyx


----------



## mooers

Tracyx, Excellent news on the appointment. I was expecting mine to be ages away too, but mine is on the 15th June. DH had an SA test this week, and he had to 'collect' it, then leave straight for the hospital and hand it in in person. He then had to go back again an hour later to make sure the sample was OK, and they gave him some of the results on the spot. Good luck with the gyn, I'm thinking of getting some of those fat pants that squash in the lard before my appointment. I might not be able to breathe, but my butt might look smaller


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi everyone.

Hope everyone has been enjoying the sun!   I'm coming across from the April/May cycle buddies as I still have 6 days to go and was feeling a bit lonely! So my details are the same CD1 13th May and ovulation was 26th May. Hopefully I will fit in with your cycles better now!

Hope someone gets a BFP this month


----------



## catkin79

morning ladies, 

I'm so excited. I got my FIRST EVER PEAK today on CBFM!!!  No temperature rise yet so hoping the egg will pop out tomorrow, right on cue on CD15 like I wanted. Have baby danced Fri, Sat and will again today so hopefully plenty of DH's little swimmers will be there to greet it

xxxxx


----------



## weenster

Congrats on the peak Catkin - get jiggy with it!!!

I'm still on highs, CD14 for me, but kind of expecting that as I've not had a proper cycle since my miscarriage .....  Off on holls tomorrow so the trusty monitor will be coming with us.  Here's hoping to some holiday peaks!!!

How's everyone else?

Kiteflyer, by the time i come back my holls you'll have tested - here's hoping it's good news to start off this new thread!

Tracy and Mooers, I'm with you on the fat pants - in the last few months I've just ate all t he rubbish of the day, so put on about 1/2 a stone.  Ideally I'd like to lose about a stone before i start treatment again in Sept, here's hoping!!!  Back to Weight Watchers for me i reckon after my holls!  Tracy - was it you who was taking vitamin b suppliments?  Can I ask what that's for?  The reason i ask is that I've got a Vitamin B12 deficiency and get injections every three months, does vitamin b have something to do with fertility?

Mandimoo, I'm in the same situation as you and I've decided to stay on this thread (I'm stalking you again he he!)  It'd be great if you hung about, we can see if things are going back to normal together!!!  Hope things settle for you quickly .....  My HCG is now officially 2.5 (or was mid week) so I'm no longer pregnant - never thought I'd be happy about that!!!  I'm using my CBFM this month just to track how things are going, to see if I do ovulate and even just to see how long my leutal (sp?) phase is ....  I can then reset it when AF comes and start proper next cycle (or not hopefully!!!)  

Hi to everyone else, look forward to good news from you all!

Weenster x


----------



## niki72

Hi everyone,

Can I join as well? Not quite sure how this works so apologies if posting in wrong place. Am on day one today (5th June) and usually have 28-29 day cycles (though the last two days before I start my period are the LONGEST days I've ever experienced as I seem to be super conscious of every single cramp, back ache etc.)

Niki


----------



## jenna201

Hi ladies can i also join you?

I am currently on day 6 af started 31st May. I am on clomid and i am using opk's and bbt's at the moment but have been thinking about using the cbfm but heard mixed reports on that if u suffer with pcos which i do.seeing fertility specialist on 23rd June so am going to ask him about it x


----------



## mandimoo

I'm thinking of buying CBFM, but having doubts due to initial outlay and then ongoing cost of all the sticks.  How many sticks are you ladies using per month? 

And I know all the good things about the CBFM, but does anyone have anything bad to say about it?


----------



## Tracyxx

weenster said:


> Tracy - was it you who was taking vitamin b supplements? Can I ask what that's for? The reason i ask is that I've got a Vitamin B12 deficiency and get injections every three months, does vitamin b have something to do with fertility?
> 
> Weenster x


Hi Weenster,

A vitamin B12 deficiency can be directly linked to infertility and recurrent m/c, when where you told you had the deficiency and how long have you been on the injections. I think when the deficiency first develops you still ovulate so can still get pg but the chance of m/c is high due to coagulation issues, but then once you have had it a while it affects overall fertility as it starts affecting ovulation & implantation.

I just found this quote "Hypercoagulability due to raised homocysteine levels may lead to fetal loss when vitamin B12 deficiency first develops. A more prolonged deficiency results in infertility by causing changes in ovulation or development of the ovum or changes leading to defective implantation".

But it looks like it just causes problem until diagnosed and treated so if you are getting the injections regularly then it shouldn't cause any problems but as you are ttc again i would get your levels checked to reassure you everything is ok.

HAVE A GREAT HOLIDAY!! 

Tracyx


----------



## mooers

Welcome Niki, and hello again Jenna! I used to post over on the Clomid boards, so spoke to you before over on there  

Mandimoo, you can pick up the CBFM and the sticks from Amazon at a much better price than Boots. It asks for 10 sticks a month if you have a roughly 28 day cycle, but I reuse the day 6 and 7 sticks every month, as they are always a low for my, and I also reuse the sticks that are the 2 days after my peak reading, as they always read as a second peak and a high. I've marked the sticks with indelible pen, so I always use the same stick on day 6 etc. Hope that makes sense! I've found it really handy for knowing where I am in my cycle, and have nothing bad to say about it, apart from the initial outlay cost.

Weenster, I also take a vit B complex supplement, and have found it has regulated my cycle, so AF itself has been shorter, but with a proper flow for those 4 days, not just spotting at the beginning and end, and it made my luteal phase exactly 14 days. Hope you have a fantastic holiday!

Catkin, excellent news on the peak. Let Operation Egg commence!  

Hope everyone else is doing OK  

AFM, had to use my first stick today as it's CD6. Won't be using a new unused stick until CD8 though. Am both nervous about my upcoming consultant appointment, and excited about it. Just want to crack on with the IUI now!


----------



## Tracyxx

mandimoo said:


> I'm thinking of buying CBFM, but having doubts due to initial outlay and then ongoing cost of all the sticks. How many sticks are you ladies using per month?
> 
> And I know all the good things about the CBFM, but does anyone have anything bad to say about it?


Mandimoo i love my CBFM i just wish i had gotten it sooner,

Initially the monitor will cost you £50-60 (amazon is the cheapest) then £13 for a box of 20 sticks. The monitor will ask you for sticks in sets of 10 so you will test 10 days in a row and if you don't get your peak you will test for another 10 days so if you have long cycles you may use the full 20 a cycle for the first few months as it takes the machine 2-3 months to get used to your cycles and re-set itself. At the start it asks everyone to start testing around Cd6 which is great for me who ovulates on day 11/12 anyway but not so good if you ovulate on cd20 but the machine will realise this after a few cycles so won't start asking you to test till much later in the month. At the minute i am only using around 5 new sticks a month so only 1 box every 4 cycles as once you have the monitor a few months you can start to trick it and re-use old sticks as you will get to know when you ovulate so there is no point using new sticks the week before so you just re-use an old test stick until you know you are getting close to ovulation then you start using new sticks. When your start keep the first few sticks you use as they will all be negative anyway and these are the ones you will re-use every month, put a mark on them if you need to so you know they are negative sticks.

I know if you don't have a monitor this sounds complicated but its really not, here's an example of my typical cycle -

CD1 - This is the morning after af has arrived, you set your monitor around the time you want to test everyday, it gives you an hr each way from the time you set it so i set mine at 8am which means i can test anytime from 7-9am and you set it to CD1 and the monitor will show 1 bar which means LOW (you are not fertile).

Now every morning you will turn the monitor on but you won't start testing until a flashing test stick appears on the screen which for me happens on CD6.

CD6 - It asks me for a stick but i know the earliest i get peaks is day 11 so when it asks for a stick i stick in an old negative test from last month and the monitor stays on 1 bar - LOW.

CD7 - Same as before i stick in an old test again so it stays on 1 bar - LOW.

CD8 - Same as before i stick in an old test again so it stays on 1 bar - LOW.

CD9 - I know im getting close to ovulation now so i do a real test and i either get 1 bar - LOW or 2 bars - HIGH, if its high then its time to get jiggy at least every 2 days.

CD10 - A new stick again which is usually 2 bars today - HIGH so we get jiggy.

CD11 - A new stick again and its normally 3 bars for me today - PEAK so i know i am going to ovulate tomorrow (Most people ovulate on their 2nd Peak Day)

Now the machine has detected a PEAk so as from today it is programmed to stop reading the sticks no matter what they say so putting in new sticks after your 1st peak is a waste of time so as soon as you get a PEAK start using old sticks again.

CD12 - Im back to using my old stick now but i will get 3 bars - my 2nd PEAK anyway as the machine is programme to give me a PEAK today.

CD13 - Old stick again today but i will get 2 bars - HIGH anyway as the machine is programme to give me a HIGH today.

CD14 - Old stick again today but i will get 1 bars - LOW anyway as the machine is programme to give me a LOW today.

And thats it for me for this cycle so it will stop asking for tests now.

I hope this helps you understand how to save sticks and hasn't made it even more confusing but ask away if you have any questions.

Tracyx


----------



## Tracyxx

Mooers we must have been typing at the same time, i started typing then ran upstairs to put kieran down for his nap and when i came back you had posted (Great minds think alike)   

And a big HELLO   to all the newbies, i'm sorry for my lack of personnals but im on my way out but i'll be back on later for catch ups.

Tracyx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Tracyxx - That is an excellant explanation regarding the cbfm  Glad to hear your appointment has come through sooner than you expected xx

Mooers - Good luck this month.  When is your appointment? xx

Mandimoo - Im so glad i brought the CBFM i would definitely recommend it to anyone.  I don't think it works for you if your cycle is longer than 42 days though.  Sorry to hear about your mc xx

Jenna201 - Hello, welcome to the thread, your more than welcome to join   We've spoken before on the clomid thread about the cbfm but you will get lots of advice on here about it to   xx

Niki72 - Welcome to the thread  xx

Weenster - Hope you get your peak soon and have a fab holiday.  Hope you strike lucky on holiday as you'll be chilled and relaxed   xx

Catkin79 - OMG, that is fab news!!!  Sending you lots of    and i really really hope this is your month   xx 

Hi to everyone else i've missed.

AFM - CD11 today and still low on the monitor......xxxx


----------



## mooers

Sweetcheeks, my appointment is 15th June. Only 10 days to go!


----------



## emmasmith9

Hello all,
Hope everyone had a good weekend! We did . Although think the endo is playing up again so not all that much fun to be honest and am not convinced any ovulation is going on despite being 14 dys into cyle. Think the clomid probably threw hormones all into disarray again and am back to the same pattern as before where I keep getting signs of ov every 2 weeks but nothing happens and no AF. Fingers crossed I'm wrong! Did an OPK stick but nothing....I've never actually got a positive on those things though!!! Has anyone? I must keep missing it?! So thinking about a CBFM purchase, they seem to come highly recommended - opinions please!

Feeling a bit   this month, with DH going away in August for a few months am fairly convinced that it's not happening for us this year. Booooo. IVF here we come!

Hope for some good news elsewhere this month xxx


----------



## strawbs

Jenna and mandimoo

I am the biggest fan of the cbfm and really wish it had been avail when I started ttc so many years ago.  I really would have ttc with just that alone (I have been pg 4 times-2 m/c, all naturally) but had 7months clomid, 3 iuis, 1 ivf all with no success.  it really is very good, especially if like me you have irregular cycles and with almost 4 years of bms every 2-3 days, it really makes things a bit easier.  I have PCOS

I will be firing mine up next month when we get back from hol

Tracy you are doing soooooooooo well wwith your weight, sned some good girl vibes my way, really not motivated to and need to lose a stone (I am a stone over what I should be, at least)

strawbs x x x x x


----------



## Tracyxx

strawbs said:


> Tracy you are doing soooooooooo well with your weight, send some good girl vibes my way, really not motivated to and need to lose a stone (I am a stone over what I should be, at least)
> 
> strawbs x x x x x


Thanks strawbs  ,

I wouldn't worry about just being a stone overweight (i would love that) that will come off on its own with you trying to keep up with your boys, i am about 4 stone over the weight i should be but 2 stone away from the weight i would be happy with so i've still got a long way to go. I decided yesterday to start tackling my weight loss in smaller chunks (7lbs at a time) so it doesn't seem so bad so i changed my ticker to show my new 7lb mini goal as coming on every day to see 33lbs still to go was getting depressing  .

Tracyx


----------



## emmasmith9

Keep going Tracy! You know you can do it!  Sometimes smaller goals are easier than the big thing....


----------



## niki72

Hi everyone and thanks for lovely welcome. We've been using ovulation tests for the last twelve months. I was curious to find out what tips you had to maximise your chances.

So far we have been getting busy every 3 days from about day 8 onwards and then once there's a positive ovulation test (about day 13), doing it every day for three days. Then maybe one or two more times up to day 20. We are actually due to start IVF soon - probably end of July. Was hoping I'd be pregnant this month but got AF on Sunday and was SO DISAPPOINTED. And then it started raining and it felt like the end of the world. 



Any tips appreciated.


----------



## jogger123

niki72 said:


> Hi everyone and thanks for lovely welcome. We've been using ovulation tests for the last twelve months. I was curious to find out what tips you had to maximise your chances.
> 
> So far we have been getting busy every 3 days from about day 8 onwards and then once there's a positive ovulation test (about day 13), doing it every day for three days. Then maybe one or two more times up to day 20. We are actually due to start IVF soon - probably end of July. Was hoping I'd be pregnant this month but got AF on Sunday and was SO DISAPPOINTED. And then it started raining and it felt like the end of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips appreciated.


Hi niki72

I don't have any tips but i have started my DH on zinc tablets and i am making sure that around ov time we are both in the house together! It might sound stupid but there always seems to be so much on at ov time that we are ships that pass in the night! Not good for the BDing! 
If we are spending time together watching movies or stuff its more relaxed. Some months it seems that as soon as he gets in the door i am telling him to get his pants off with an anxious look on my face! He knows that it is the best time to try but even i have to admit that wanting to do it because i peed on a stick is not very 'sexy' and probably not a turn on. Recently i have tried to see my DH for the lovely guy that he is, and not just the producer of baby juice (excuse the crudeness). It has helped a lot. I have come to realise that a baby might not (probably wont) be in my immediate future but i have my DH and he means the world to me. I forgot him for a while at around the one year ttc mark but i have found him again!

Lots of love for all ttc


----------



## mandimoo

Thanks ladies for all the info on the CBFM.  Im so torn.  I feel like Im already spending a fortune on vitamins, supplements, OPK's & pregnancy tests!  

On the other hand I only just started tracking my BBT after my miscarriage (so only this cycle).  I had been doing it with an ear thermometer, because I seem to recall reading these were more accurate than oral.  However, you shoulda seen my chart.... it was bouncing about like crazy and seemed all wrong to even my beginners eye.  So I bought a BBT (2 decimal place) thermometer and the readings seem much more steady since I started with it over the last couple of days.  I think its because the ear one registered my temp immediately, but the oral BBT one takes a good minute or so to read my temp.

Sooo, for now I think im gonna stick with monitoring the BBT (and CM when I finally stop spotting   ) for the next 2 cycles until (hopefully) I can have a go at IUI.  And if a go at IUI fails, I will defo invest in the CBFM.


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Mandimoo - Where did you get your bbt temp from? xx


----------



## emmasmith9

Hi Niki72,
Sounds like you've got it covered BD-wise!!! I know what you mean jogger, sometimes I feel a bit demanding and it's totally taken the romance out of it! Poor DH also takes vitamins with zinc now, anything we can do....! I feel terrible as he's had a test and is fine, the problems are all with me, so it feels a bit rich asking him to take vitamins etc . 

Don't think I even ovulated this month . Am half lucky in that my PCT don't even fund IVF anymore but as I signed up before April I'm entitled to 1 cycle. But according to NICE guidelines we should get 3! Am in the process of writing letters to get all 3 thank you very much!

Oh I found a Persona monitor I must have bought ages ago and never used. I'm guessing it's not as good as the CBFM - has anyone used it? 

xxxx


----------



## mandimoo

Hi sweetcheeks, my acupuncturist directed me to the web site of access diagnostics for TTC stuff.  Can't post link as in on my phone but if google can't find it let me know & I'll sort link when I get home later x


----------



## Piggy25

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all well?! Thanks for the welcome!   

I'm driving myself nuts, i'm only about 6dpo and my body is being really weird, cramps, backache, sore boobs, feeling light headed... .this is only our first month TTC after DP's vasectomy reversal and wasn't expecting anything to happen yet. Is my body just playing tricks on me, would it be too early to have these symptoms? Sorry for the rant but test day seems soooo far away! Please let me know i'm not the only one over anyalysing every single twinge!!!

Thank you! and good luck xxx


----------



## mandimoo

The name of the site has been removed from my previous post so I will sort the link out later, unless I will get into trouble for this?


----------



## niki72

Thanks for your tips ladies. I will try the zinc tablets too. Our love life has totally gone down the pan. There is nothing sexy about a woman who talks about nothing but ovulation dates and whilst I try not to give too much detail, I do get carried away at times.

Will be thinking of everyone this month and trying to keep it at least a tiny bit romantic.


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Mandimoo - Ok thanks, if you can that would be great,  Hope you didn't get into trouble eek xx

AFM - On cd 13 and i got a high on my monitor this morning    When i went for my scan yesterday i had a follicle at 20mm    so im really hoping its a nice mature follicle from this month and an egg is going to pop out sometime this week  

xxx


----------



## mandimoo

Good luck with that follicle Sweetcheeks, and as promised this is where I bought my last lot of TTC stuff from.
http://www.google.com (best place to look)/

Oh Piggy, you are sooooo NOT the only one over analysing every twinge its not even funny! 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi Mandimoo, thankyou,  what shall i type in google? x


----------



## marie73

Howdy Ladies,

Just a quick post to let you all know I am still here and a bit of a catch up. Loads of new ladies on here - so hello and welcome to you all, this really is such a lovely thread. Its very exciting and supportive to share the ups and downs of ttc naturally with everyone, especially the dreaded 2ww each month. 

Sweetcheeks - how you doing? 20mm follie sounds fab - you go girl - lets hope he releases a whopper egg for you this month and you get our first bfp. Wishing you loads of    for a peak this week, and of course a big helping of BMS   

Niki - we all know what you mean about the love life. My hubby works away (about 4 hours drive) and I would ring him at 7:00am telling him its positive - get back up here tonight for BMS. Not much chance of sponteanous bd'ing or feeling very sexy there.  Can also related to Joggers comments about 'seeing' hubby again. We have been through this recently and I have become less obsessed about ttc because of some test results and it has really helped to rekindle the spark. We try to make more of an effort at other times of month and especially after Ov (TMI coming) we try to do things differently and also not finish with him inside. sorry I know that his crude but couldn't think of a nicer way to put it. Is has really helped to rekindle some feelings of desire rather than just BMS.

AFM - I haven't posted for a while as we have not ttc just taking things naturally whislt waiting for the IVF appointment.  Its been so hard not to think about best time and not peeing on sticks or BBT. Our IVF appointment on Monday showed 90% Antisperm antibodies so not good news, and also really low ovulation reserve (1.79 AMH). So its ICSI for us - starting in August. Will keep posting on here though especially as I want to see a BFP on here - its such a postive lovely supportive thread.

Good luck ladies - lets have some PMA and our first BFP this month please......

Love and     to all,
Marie xx


----------



## Blondie80

My Ovulation date was 4th June, so now just in the 2ww.


----------



## mandimoo

Sweetcheeks, I think a Volunteer is altering my posts, because that is not the link I posted. I think it must be against the rules. Let me think on this. ... perhaps I could PM you?

_Mandimoo: the added disclaimer is standard for any external website links posted, but the actual link isn't modified. Your original post was as it looks now. I assumed you'd meant to put it in like that _  _ Feel free to re post the link again__Maz x_


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

I've just wrote lots of personals on here and lost the damn message!  Sorry guys.

Mandimoo - Yes you can pm, thank you    xx

Marie73 - Im doing good thanks.  Can't wait to go for another scan on friday morning to see how my juicy follie is getting on.  I just hope there is an egg inside   .  Sorry to hear about your results from monday.  Good Luck with you ICSI in August.  My friend has been through that and she is now 13 weeks pregnant so i really hope you have the same success as she did    xx

AFM monitor reading high again this morning and cm starting to go abit watery (i think    ) We have been having bms every other night for a week now and we're going to keep it up this week to  

Hi to everyone else, hope your keeping well.

Catkin - How are you, not heard from you for a couple of days.  Hope your ok? xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hello

Where is everyone? lol

I had another high this morning    where is my peak!  I don't understand and because we've been having bms every other night for a week i haven't noticed my cm getting watery.  Whats going on....aaaahhh  xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Sweetcheeks I noticed you seem to be the only one posting so thought I would say hi!   I hope you get your peak soon. 

AFM I am at the end of my 2ww and am just waiting for the witch to get me. I have spotted the last 2 days and feel like I'm about to come on  . Oh well there is always next month! And as soon as I do get my AF am going to the doctors to get the testing started!

Hope everyone is doing well and there is a BFP here soon


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

Sweetcheeks I'm sorry your PEAK has gone AWOL I just wish I had as much notice as I am only on day 10 today so had LOW's on day 8 & 9 then a PEAK today totally out of the blue  , this is going to be a very short cycle for me!! lol.

Kiteflyer I'm sorry the witch is on her way but once you start the testing it will put your mind at ease.  I have battled fertility issues for over 15yrs so have been tested and re-tested so many times but I love it when they suggest re-testing because even if they all come back fine it helps rule things out and put my mind at ease.  I'm going in to my Gp on the 17th to have my progesterone level checked, to have a full thyroid panel done and to check my rubella resistance so I should have all the results back before I head to the fertility clinic on the 1st July, I can't wait!!  

Mooers babes where are you, you are very quiet? 

Tracyx


----------



## kiteflyer

Thanks Tracy I hope your right as I feel like a right failure at the moment   I think if my DP hadn't already had a child, his ex got pg the first month of trying, I wouldn't be feeling so bad. He says he understands but I can't imagine how he can! 

Good luck with your results


----------



## mandimoo

All you ladies praying the witch don't get you. ... send her my way if you like!  I actually want my first AF after miscarriage to hurry up so I can try again!


----------



## kiteflyer

Mandimoo you can have mine with pleasure!!!  

Seriously I hope your does arrive soon


----------



## catkin79

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't posted for a while, been tied up with things at home. Have been reading your posts on my phone each day but it's hard to reply that way.

Sweetcheeks - Glad the scan went well and you could see your follie! Hope your Peak arrives soon hun - it can drive you mad waiting for it to arrive can't it. Sounds like you're doing plenty of baby dancing which can only help - at least the swimmers will be in the right place when the egg does finally pop out. Have you tried Evening Primrose oil? It can increase oestrogen and bring on ovulation (I think!) I took 2000mg every day until my Peak this cycle and got my first ever Peak on CD14. Stop taking it as soon as you get your Peak though as you shouldn't take it after you ovulate. BTW, I got my BBT thermometer from Amazon for about £6

Weenster - Hope your holiday was fab. Good luck with the CBFM this month. Hope you get your BFP again really soon xxx

Marie - sorry the results weren't great. Fingers crossed the ICSI does the job for you, you deserve it. Please do keep posting on our thread though, your posts often make laugh, particularly the knicker checking ones! Big hugs to you xxx

Emma - sorry, no experience with the Persona monitor. I'm only just getting used to the CBFM, was only charting BBT previously. PCTs really annoy me when they don't offer what you supposed to be entitled to. Hope you write a very strongly worded letter and get the treatment you want/need/deserve/are entitled to! Harrumph!

Mooers - Hope the appt goes well, not long to go now. Fingers crossed the IUI works for you xxx

Blondie - You're a couple of days ahead of me. We can suffer the 2WW together! Come and join in on http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=263044.0

Fay - how's the 2WW going? Any symptoms? xxx

Tracy - Wow, a peak out of the blue on CD10! Just goes to show that our bodies can still surprise us, even when we're doing all we can to monitor our fertility signs. Good luck with the GP, hope all the tests come back clear. Now go and jiggy with it! xxx

Jogger - good advice for us all. All too easier to forget the toll it take on DH as well as us. My DH would love a baby just as much as I do and would make a fantastic father. Really hope I can give him what he wants, but in the meantime will try and remember that he is a great guy in his own right.

TracyG - how's the 2WW going? Any symptoms? xxx

Piggy - Welcome! How are the 2WW symptoms now? Still feeling light-headed and sore (.)(.)s? There's another lovely thread on here for those of us in the dreaded 2WW - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=263044.0

Mandimoo - Hope the witch arrives soon for you hun so you can start again. Do you track your BBT on the Fertilityfriend.com website? I do and find it addictive. I think Sweetcheeks is a convert too now. Lots of luck xxx

Kiteflyer - I know it must be hard. Keep your chin up hun. You WILL get there and have a beautiful baby of your own - the best things come to those who wait xxx

Niki - DH asked me yesterday when 'his services' are required again - I said he can have a couple of weeks off as that's it for this cycle. We laughed but can feel like all the BD'ing is reserved for operation egg time. Hopefully we'll get some in just for fun.

Jenna - welcome! I have PCOS and didn't use OPKs/CBFM because I'd heard they didn't work if you had PCOS. Had seen positive feedback from PCOS sufferers on here though and thought I'd give it a go. I've tracked my BBT for just over a year now but of course that only tells you if you have already ovulated, not that you're about to. My first cycle on the CBFM was 42 days and I didn't get a PEAK, only Highs and then it stopped asking me for sticks. I peed on a stick CD6-CD26. This month though, got Highs from CD8-13 and then Peaks on CD14 & CD15 so made sure we got plenty of BMS in! I'll continue using it from now on and would recommend it.xxx

Strawbs - I'm with you completely. I have PCOS and was given clomid without even checking if I was ovulating or not. They didn't scan me or do blood tests while I was taking the clomid either, and when I didn't get pregnant just upped the dose! For me taking my BBT and now the CBFM are really helping me to understand what my body is up to.

As for me, I got my first ever PEAK on Sunday and Monday. A huge relief to me as the my cycles have been really erratic this year. Sneaky confession - I took Clomid this month (50mg) as I had a few packs left over and was sick of not even ovulating, let alone conceiving. What a difference it made - ovulated on CD15, and as we'd been using the CBFM we were able to get plenty of baby dancing in so that there were plenty of DH's swimmers to meet the egg. I'm now 3DPO and officially in the 2WW! OTD is 20th June but, if I get that far, I'll test on 19th June as think it would be lovely to tell DH that he's gonna be a daddy on Father's Day. I'm probably dreaming, but hey a girl can dream can't she?! Even if I don't get pregnant this cycle I'm still feeling positive as other things in my life seem to be falling into place right now. A baby would just be the icing on the cake!


----------



## Blondie80

catkin79 said:


> Blondie - You're a couple of days ahead of me. We can suffer the 2WW together! Come and join in on http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=263044.0


I'd love to, but we're not TTC naturally, am I still welcome?


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Catkin - Glad your ok   i really hope this is your month.  It sounds so promising, you could be our first bfp    I hope the 2ww isn't to mind boggling for you.  No i haven't tried taking evening primrose oil, my nurse never mentioned anything about that   xx

Tracyxx - I know its driving me insane, i wish mine would come out the blue.  Hope you got lots of bms in   xx

Kiteflyer - Hi   has af turned up yet?  Hope its staying away xxxx

AFM  No peak      what on earth is going on.  Was thinking i would have one this morning.  Come on eggy pop out if your there!  Have my scan this morning so i'll be able to see what is going on.  Im thinking there was no eggy in my 20mm follie   xxx


----------



## catkin79

Blondie - whoops, sorry, assumed everyone on this thread was TTC naturally and hadn't read your signature.  If there's no 2WW section the in the LGBT then come join us anyway on the TTC naturally thread, it's a lovely bunch of ladies and you'll be more than welcome xxx

Sweetcheeks - Evening Primrose Oil, drinking grapefruit juice, even some cough syrups can all help to loosen CM apparently.  I was drinking grapefruit juice (yuck, had to mix it with cranberry to make it taste OK) and taking EPO but still didn't get that much CM this month.  Clomid can dry it up apparently.  I've been using Preseed every time we BD'd though so still plenty of fluid for the swimmers to survive in.  Hopefully your folly is just getting really big & juicy before popping out a lovely ripe egg.  Best of luck with the scan, keep us informed xxx

AFM, I've got a week off - yippee!- will be going for bloods to check progesterone sometime next week.  Anyone know what the levels should be to indicate ovulation?  Is it over 30? xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi all!

Well AF turned up today as I had expected  . I feel quite relieved actually as the 2ww is over never felt like that before think I maybe taking this a bit too seriously!   

I am now doing my BBT properly, it took half my cycle to get use to doing it, so hopefully my chart will be more use this month.

Hope someone gets a BFP soon


----------



## Tracyxx

Kiteflyer I'm sorry to hear the witch got you this month  , but im glad to hear your getting to grips with your BBT, i stopped doing mine after a few months as i found it was getting a bit too intense setting my alarm every morning just to take my temp as with a teething 15 month old I get little enough sleep as it is , but over 3 months my bbt showed that I always ovulated on my 2nd peak day on my CBFM so I just stopped charting and stuck with my monitor.

Fingers crossed you'll get your BFP next month!! x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Kiteflyer - Sorry to hear your af arrived.    

Tracyxx - Hi how are you?

Catkin - Thanks for the advice, think i need to start doing something as i've not ovulated yet!!  I don't normally ovulate til day twenty something anyway but i thought the clomid would of brought it forward.  Monitor was high again this morning but the 2 lines were the same colour, shadeness, etc and when i compare it to previous months they are peak sticks    so im not sure whats going on    They did say there was fluid around my follicle so maybe its trying to ovulate?

Hope all you ladies have a lovely weekend.  The sun is shining here    xxx


----------



## mandimoo

When you ovulate, do you get pain go the side you ov from? I'm worried that I only ov from the side with no tube & I think it might mean iui is a waste of time.  I've already had my go at ivf.


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi Mandimoo - I get pains both sides but not sure which side i ovulate from yet, sorry.  As soon as i know i will let you know   xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Tracyxx I only intend to do it for a few months as it is a bit of a pain. I just want to see if my body is doing what it is suppose to as my cycle is regular. 

mandimoo any sign of your AF yet?

Hope everyone else is well and having a good weekend whether it rains (as it is here) or shines


----------



## mandimoo

Not yet, but I've just had an acupuncture treatment to bring it on.  She has also recommended warm gin before bed as this can do something to your uterus. I wonder if that's why its called mothers ruin.


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi Ladies, really confused this morning as my monitor is still high   but the 2 lines are the same shadeness and when i look back at last months cycle and the one before that it was a peak when i got exactly the same reading    haven't got a clue whats going on.  Not sure if you can help peeps?  Im going to try and attach a picture of my sticks so you can have a look if you don't mind.

Hope your all having a good weekend xxxx


----------



## weenster

Hi all,

Just back my holls and not had a chance to catch up properly, but just wanted to say sweetcheeks I've been getting highs now on my monitor for 10 days, and the line is getting darker too, so i'd be interested to know if anyone answers you!!!  It's my first cycle using it though, so I'm not really expecting a peak, but would be good to know if the darker the line, the closer you are to ovulation .....

Also, can I ask a daft question ....  I know the monitor asks for sticks in bundles of 10, does that mean that if i have not had a peak by day 26 (it started asking for sticks on day 6), it will stop, or will it ask for another 10?  I have PCOS, and am on my first cycle post miscarriage so am keen to see if i actually ovulate!

Will be back later to catch up properly!

Weenster x


----------



## mandimoo

Hi Weenster,

Welcome back from holybobs, hope you had a lovely time. X


----------



## catkin79

Morning ladies,

Weenster - hope you enjoyed your holiday, welcome back.  If you haven't peaked by the time you use your 20th stick then your monitor will stop asking you for sticks.  This happened to me last cycle, which was my first one using the CBFM.  Turns out I didn't ovulate (had my progesterone checked) so at least the CBFM was correct in not finding a peak!  Apparently the CBFM if your cycles are longer than 42 days, which can happen for us ladies with PCOS! Good luck, hope you get your peak soon xxxx

Sweetcheeks - easier said than done but try not to stress too much, stress can delay ovulation.  I've looked back at some of my charts and I sometimes didn't ovulate until day 23 when taking clomid. The important thing is that you ovulation, not WHEN you ovulate.  Hopefully you're producing a mature, healthy egg and it will pop soon, but don't worry if it takes a few more days xxx

Mandimoo - I usually feel ovulation type pains on my left side, only very occasionally on my right, however I think you're supposed to ovulate from alternate sides, one month left, the next month right etc.  My right tube is likely blocked (according to an HSG I had a few years ago) but I guess as this is just the tube, rather than the ovary itself, I should in theory still feel ovulation on the right hand side, so god knows why I don't, perhaps I just have more cysts on my left ovary.

AFM, today is CD21 and I'm 6DPO, counting down till OTD on 20th.  I hate the 2ww!


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Weenster - Hope you had a lovely holiday    The monitor is driving me crazy!  I have had peaks during my last 2 cycles but since i took clomid this month it seems to be messing me around!  As for the lines my line is always dark at the beginning of my cycle but it starts to fade as the LH line starts to appear.  They are now both the same colour/shade.  Im trying to attach pictures but not having much joy!  Will keep trying though.
It will only ask you for a max of 20 sticks so if no peak has been detected you will have to start again next month ot when your af arrives.  I only had highs for the first 2 cycles but then it worked fine after (except this cycle of course    )
Im hoping someone can help us to xxx


----------



## emmasmith9

Hi Sweetcheeks,
Can't help on monitor, sounds a bit confusing though . The Clomid should make things happen pretty much on time, can you work it out from when you took tablets? 

I'm tending towards giving up all forms of monitoring and just BD'ing as often as can all the way through the middle 2 weeks of cycle. It's quite nice actually - makes D'ing a bit more fun and less "quick quick we have to do it NOW"!!! But there's a down side - I have no idea where I am and whether I ovulated. But before endo, lap and zolly I was pretty clockwork so hopefully I will be again, whether I can actually conceive is another matter altogether.

In my mind I've kind of accepted IVF awaits me, which is nice in a way as I'm not feeling quite so panicked all the time. 
Hope everyone is getting on well xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi emmasmith9 - I took my last tablets on day 6 and i am now on day 18!  So its past the 5-10 days after taking last tablet.  I am having low pains today on both sides so not sure if something is happening now!

I know what you mean about giving up on the monitoring because i feel like im obsessed with it all and waiting for twinges etc, i feel like im losing the plot sometimes, think i need to take a few steps back and relax!

xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi all

Hope your all doing well. I've had a bit of a rubbish day. I spent the morning with my pg sister-in-law who was moaning about things she could now not do, stuff she needs to buy etc etc. While I'm sat there thinking I want to be in your position more than anything else in the world so be grateful! Anyway we then were talking about my DP daughter and she came out with "it's not as if Abi will ever have any brothers or sisters". Now that hurt so much   why are people so thoughtless!?   rant over!

Good luck to all of you on your 2ww


----------



## emmasmith9

Oh Kiteflyer, that was very thoughtless of your sister-in-law indeed. Pg women shouldn't be allowed to moan (at least publically) as I'm with you - I don't care what I have to give up or throw up I would do anything to swap! As for the other comment I would say that's beyond thoughtless and veering into just plain nastiness! 

Sweetcheeks I get loads of twinges and cramps after ovulation, sometimes quite sharp. Had them all last month after the clomid but sadly not due to pregnancy  I don't know what it is, just preparing the nest maybe? I never noticed the post ov cramps and sore boobs before I started TTC but then now I'm analysing every little thing so it's probably more that I'm looking for hope! It's not easy but I'm trying hard to forget about it during the 2WW - either I am pg or more likely am not but nothing I can do now will change the outcome so just gotta sit back for the ride! Am booking holidays and stuff to distract myself at the moment 

Good luck to all in 2WW, AF is due next Wednesday so we'll see!  
x


----------



## weenster

Hi all,

Catching up after my holiday, it's so hard to keep track of where everyone is!!!

emmasmith, i know what you mean about giving up on the monitoring stuff etc, I know that the last time I was ttc (on clomid) things got a bit mechanical, and it was almost as though you were wishing the time away to gert onto the next cycle or whatever came next .....  This time though we've just started ttc - our pregnancy that resulted in miscarriage in April was a bolt out the blue that we were not expecting, so that was a bonus.  But after the miscarriage it's made us both realise just how much we want another baby, so I'm at the stage where I'm doing all i can to get to know my cycle etc.  Been really concious not to let dh know too much though, i only told him a few weeks back that I'd bought the cbfm - not because I want to hide it, but more as I don't want ttc to take over both our lives ....  Good luck!

Kiteflyer - I know what you mean about the moaning, I remember falling out big time with my bf in the past because of this .....  I remember saying to her I'd never moan if I was in her position, and that she was being selfish ....  she looked at it from the other point of view that we were bf's and I wasn't prepared to support her through one of the biggest changes in her life.  I suppose I could see her point of view, and we kind of decided from then that we'd be more supportive of each other.  And I'm not shy in admitting that when I was pregnant, i did find myself moaning once and again about the backache, having to be the constant designated driver (over Xmas!) etc etc ....  It's not that I didn't appreciate everything I had, it was just me venting how I felt at that moment!  But your sil should be able to see that it's affecting you and be a bit more considerate!    How can she say that you;ll never have a baby?  I take comfort in the fact that most people on this site go onto have children one way or another, so it WILL happen to you - then you can feel free to rub her nose in it and moan all you want!!!

Sweetcheeks I remember the same happening to me when I was on clomid - I was on 50mg, ovulated the first two cycles, and the same happened on the 3rd. I contacted the hosp who scanned me and said it looked as though i was missing this month, so upped my dose to 100mg and added metformin for next cycle.  I fell pregnant on this, alhtough later miscarried.  Do you think you could get a scan to see what's going on?  It's so hard, isn't it??

Mandimoo, hope you're doing ok, really hoping the witch turns up for you soon .....  If it's any consolation I think my cycle is still to pot after the miscarriage, and am now wondering if the af the hospital said i'd had (there was no break between the bleeding for the miscarriage and the start of what they said was af) really was, as I'm on day 22 and still no signs of ovulation.  I'm no pro at this though, so hope I'm looking for the right signs, but all seemsd quiet down there.    Good luck!

Catkin, here's hoping you're going to have the first    of this thread .... the first of many I hope!  Hope the 2ww is not too bad for you!

Everyone else, hello and hope you're ok!

AFM I'm back my holls and raring to go ...  Had the best time ever, and ds (who's 2 1/2 seemed to love every minute.  TOday is day 1 of my diet - I have put a stone on in the last few months, so really need to get that off before I go back for IVF in September, so back on the healthy eating for me.  I lost almost 3 stone on weight watchers after having ds, so hoping I can do it again!  Monitor is on day 22 and still highs, so I'm guessing I'm not going to get a peak this month.  Hey ho ...  You never know maybe I'll have done enough   .  

SPeak soon,

Weenster x


----------



## weenster

Kiteflyer, Have just read my post back and hope you don't think i was getting at you for not being supportive of your sil - from what I can gather she sounds like she's not giving you a second thought, so you're right to feel how you do ...  Just wanted to tell you my story.  We're always here if you need to vent off anger!


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi weenster don't worry I didn't think that at all. I must admit I just listened and kept my mouth shut then moaned about it to my dp later who was really angry with what she said. I tried to defend her as she does not know we are ttc but as my dp pointed out it was cruel just to assume. 

Sorry you didn't get your peak but you could still be lucky  

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## mooers

Kiteflyer, that really is inconsiderate of your SIL. I have a pg friend who is breathtakingly thoughtless. Pretty much every time she opens her mouth it is to say something deeply insensitive, so I know what you mean about just keeping your mouth shut and having a moan about it later! 

Weenster, any sign of a peak? Good luck on the weightloss! I'm doing weight watchers at the moment, as it really is a struggle some days.

Emmasmith, I know what you mean, I never noticed myself ovulating before ttc, but now it just seems obvious to me at what stage of the cycle I am at. I could probably tell to within a day just by how I'm feeling! I look forward to the day when I'm oblivious to it all again, and am surprised when AF turns up as I have no idea of my cycle.  

Sweetcheeks, I used to get all sorts of random pains on clomid. I didn't use the CBFM while I was on it though, so I don't know if it affects the peesticks somehow?

Catkin, good luck on the 2ww! It's like a fortnight of emotional torture isn't it.  

Mandimoo, has AF turned up yet? I don't know about a warm gin before bed, but I could really go for a night G&T in the sunshine right about now.

Hi to everyone else, I hope you're all doing OK.

AFM, well it's CD15 for me. I got my peak on CD13 as normal, so only 12 more days to go on my 2ww. Got a hospital appointment with the consultant tomorrow to find out what the next stage of my treatment is. Part of me is hoping they'll let me go straight for IVF, as I don't think IUI will work, as it's not much different to ttc naturally, but I suspect I'll get referred for IUI. Hopefully I'll get a pleasant surprise and get a nice BFP on my first attempt at IUI. I live in hope!!


----------



## weenster

HI all,

Just a quicky from me, Kiteflyer i can now sympathise with you about your SIL .... my sister came over tonight to tell me she's 12 weeks pregnant, due 3 weeks after when I would have been had I not miscarried .....  God love her though, she was in tears telling us, and couldn't even get the words out.  I'm happy for her, she's had a rough ride too with 2 miscarriages in the past but this will be their third child and again she's fell pregnant the second month of trying (much like her previous ones....)  Then I feel guilty for feeling like this, especially as she has her 12 week scan tomorrow and is really nervous about it - I'd feel extra guilty if something went wrong here!

So, it's made my mind up that I WILL BE PREGNANT AGAIN BY DECEMBER ...... 

Sorry about the me post, will be back on tomorrow with more personals!

Weenster x


----------



## mooers

Hi everyone

Sorry for the me post, but I just wondered if any of you have experience with Menopur? I had my consultant appointment today, and have been referred for IUI with Menopur, so I just wondered what to expect? It's not for a couple of months, so I'll be weilding the trusty CBFM until then.

Hope everyone is doing OK


----------



## Piggy25

Well back to CD1 for me as AF turned up this morning   

Good luck for everyone else x


----------



## weenster

Hi all,

Piggy, sorry af came, was really hoping for this to be a lucky thread.  Good luck for next month!

Mooers, sorry, i can't really help you, I've never had IUI or Menopur .... hope someone wil be along soon to help ... or that your monitor helps you and you don't need it!

Kyteflyer, hope you're doing ok, and forgetting all about your SIL.  

emmasmith, how's the 2ww going??  Are you bearing up??

AFM, the monitor has finally moved from high ..... to low not peak though, so I guess I'm not getting a peak this month.  day 25 today, so I don't know what to expect, i really don't know how long my cycle is as before I fell pregnant I was going for a few months without af, but since starting metformin in March things had been calming down.  I've restarted my metformin, so hoping that this makes things settle again.  Also been looking into different vitamin suppliments, especially vitamin b, to see if any of these help.  So far I've been taking pregnanct multi vitamins, folic acid, co enzyme q 10 (mainly for dh to take though, but heard it can't do any harm?) and omega 3 .....  anyone taking anything else?  Or recommend anything else??

Weenster x


----------



## emmasmith9

Hi all,
Piggy sorry the old witch showed up 

Mooers wish I could help but no experience of either, what is menopur? Sounds a bit like menopause?!?! 

Weenster, hopefully you had a peak anyway and just missed it.....you never know. Hopefully the metformin will get your cycle back to normal and at least you can plan the BMS a bit better  I love the decisive action on being pregnant by december! I will do it this month, I WILL do it this month 

Kiteflyer how are you doing now? Hope you feel better after the SIL encounter...

Mandimoo AF arrived yet?

Sweetcheeks how is clomid going, you in 2WW yet?

Are you stil in 2WW Catkin? Me too, AF due next Wednesday. Hate this part of the month find it so depressing - I know it's very unlikely I'm pg (and I don't feel pregnant) so I just kind of want AF to turn up, get it over with so can begin again. I try so hard not to think about it but this tiny voice in my head keeps piping up with "sore nipples...you never know!" - I wish it would just shut up as there's really no point raising my hopes! 

The rain is not helping either, I feel the need to go somewhere sunny 
xxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi emmasmith9 - How are you holding out?  I think im finally in the 2ww!!!!  Scan went well!  The nurse said my lining is nice and the 2 follicles on both sides have collapsed!!!      
She said its called 'twin ovulation'  Anyone heard of that before?  Im really really pleased.  Im guessing it must of been ovulation pain on Tuesday and Wednesday    She asked if i was using opk sticks and i said i was using the CBFM but it hasn't detected an LH Surge so she was abit puzzled but i did mention to her that i thought saturday and sunday sticks looked like peak sticks that i've had before.  So now we're trying to pin point when ovulation happened.  I had a progesterone blood test done today and im having another one done on tuesday and then on friday i have to ring them for the results.  I was concerned that we may not be taking the bloods 7 days after ovulation but she says they can try and pin point ovulation from the 2 bloods being taken.  Do you think thats possible?

Catkin - Hows things with you?

Mooers - Im not sure what that is but if you search on here you may find a thread.  Hope it helps you xxx


----------



## mooers

Afternoon everyone

Piggy,   sorry to hear AF got you.

Emmasmith, I think menopur is a synthetic menopause hormone, so you were spot on! Fingers crossed for you in the 2ww. I'm 4DPO, so still have 10 days left on the 2ww. 

Sweetcheeks, excellent news!   Whenever I had to have bloods done it was always 8 days after ovulation, so you should be OK if you ovulated last Wednesdayish. I had a follie on each side when I was on tamoxifen, but only once. All the other 5 months I only had 1. Never heard it called twin ovulation before, but maybe it's a good omen for you!   

Weenster, I take a pg multivitamin, zinc, B Complex, Q10, Royal Jelly, and 75mg aspirin. I also take EPO up to ovulation. The B complex has really regulated my cycle, but as I'm not pg, they don't seem to be helping in that department! Still, my skin is excellent!!   Hopefully the metformin will get everything going for you again soon.

Anyone else got any news? Lets hope we see a BFP soon.


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi everyone and a big thank you for the support!   I have just been off camping for a few days with my dp it was good to get away if only to Wales, we are hoping to go at the weekend too before BMS kicks in next week  . I got Toni Weschlers book off ebay this week and have started reading it already I feel more relaxed about ttc, and like weenster I am thinking I will get pg by the end of the year! 

Emma smith, sweetchecks, mooers, and anyone else on the dreaded 2ww I hope your all doing well and that at least 1 of you get a BFP this month  

To piggy and anyone else good luck for next cycle.  

AFM I am on CD7 and even camping managed to carry on with charting my bbt. Only 5 days till I get the opk's back out


----------



## mandimoo

Well, CD 37 after miscarriage.  I keep thinking AF might be coming but the very mild cramps Ive been getting now and then just keep disappearing and Im not doing anything more than spotting, still.  I know exactly what will happen..... Im going to New York on Monday for a much looked forward to holiday.  I bet AF meets me there


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

I'm still in the 2ww but im only 6dpo so nothing much to report here yet but i still have another week to wait so fingers crossed .

Ok how spooky is this, today I was messing about and checked what my due date would be if I was pregnant and it is 03/03, I had to double check my diary because my Kierans due date was also 03/03!!, and to make it even spookier a few days before I got my BFP with Kieran I went to a Take That Concert on the 21/06 totally unaware I was PG, well guess where I am going this Wednesday night, yes you guessed it to a Take That Concert!! ok it's on the 22/06 this time (a day later) but spooky or what  , it's like de-ja-vous so here's hoping we get the same outcome, a nice big BFP (I know it's unlikely but I'm trying to be positive)  

Re-reading my old diary also reminded me that even when af was late I was totally unaware I was PG, it wasn't until I started getting bad ov pains about 17-19dpo that I checked my calendar and realised I was late, so no symptoms doesnt always mean it's going to be a BFN!!.

Tracyx


----------



## marie73

Hello ladies.

Just a quick post to catch up with everyone;

Tracey that is so spooky - huge       that you get the same result this time and get us our first BFP.

Mandimoo - it seems so unfair we wish for all the time that AF would not come and this one time you would like her to come and get it over and done with and she stays away. Life can be very cruel. I hope you have a lovely relaxing holiday.

Kiteflyer - how dedicated are you doing your BBTs whilst camping. Well done girl. Imagine having to have done OPKs whilst camping too - the lengths we go to hey! Good luck with the BMS when it comes.

Piggy - hugs for you    - will keep my fingers crossed for you on the next cycle.

Moors you must rattle with all those vitamins! We went to see our IVF guy a couple of weeks ago as a preliminary meeting and he told me to stop taking the EPO - but he said pregnacare was fine? Should have asked why on the EPO - I will ask next time I a m there and report back. This ttc is a right money drain isn't it, what with the pee sticks, thermometers and vitamins but I guess you don't win the ttc war without a little ammunition!

Sweetcheeks - hope you are doing well on the 2ww - its the worst time of the month (well second worst after AF arrives. Are you doing anything to keep you sane? Not sure about pin pointing OV by the two blood tests but if the nurse thinks its an idea well its worth a try.

EmmaS - hope you are doing ok and the 2 ww is not driving you mad. Sending you some sticky vibes   . Any good signs of positive news to report?

Weenster - good luck with the metformin - lets hope it does the trick for you.

Catkin hun are you still with us? Are you ok? Hows the cycle going?

AFM - I am around 6 days after ovulation - although not tracking with any method just guesstimating at the minute, we needed to take a bit of a break from trying to conceive before we start IVF as it did seem to rule by life. Besides my work were getting a bit suspicious of all the toilets trips to do a large volume of knicker checking and CM checking, then AF checking.     BMS has now turned to S and DH commented that he hasn't enjoyed it for a while and the last few weeks have felt much better to just be enjoying S instead of BMS. So we shall see if a little relaxing does anygood. Perhaps I can be a guinea pig but to be honest with all the Antipserm issues and Low AMH - I'm probably not a good case. 

Good luck to all in 2ww    for you, and    enjoy operation egg for those of you coming up to ov.
Love to all those not mentioned.


----------



## emmasmith9

Hey guys,
Sweetcheeks how exciting ! It's fabulous just to see isn't it, you are at least reassured that eggs have popped out and there's a point to it all! It is quite common to have twin ov on clomid (and in fact more likely to conceive twins on clomid!). I had two eggs from same ovary though. I didn't catch the LH surge either...in fact I never have! It's like a mythical unicorn to me. Still at least I'm fairly lucky with regular cycles and ov pain so I can pinpoint ovulation without testing  Good luck with your two eggs, fingers crossed for you!

Hope the metformin takes effect soon mooers. I just take pregnacare from sanatogen mainly for the folic acid.....bit of an overkill probably as I love my peas!!! Feels a bit pointless taking them to be honest and a waste of money but hey ho. I have heard B vitamins are good for cycle though? I'm not sure, I just try and make sure I eat loads of fresh fruit and veg 

Kiteflyer sounds like you had a nice trip, good for you! I'm going to book a holiday now, great distraction technique  Good luck this cycle and keep up the PMA!

Mandimoo I hope the witch and your cycle come back soon for you so you can start trying again....but doesn't ruin your holiday! NY sounds fantastic, hope you got your credit card warmed up  

Spooky Tracy!!!! Hope this is a sign! Well you never know do you   

I'm just wishing the witch would show now. Spots on chin and a headache which is normally sign for me that progesterone levels are falling and AF on way. Why is it when I feel at my most miserable I get all spotty too - extra punishment Just what I need  . 

AF due next week tuesday/wednesday time - have a pub trip booked on thursday in preparation of the inevitable! 
  all round xxx


----------



## emmasmith9

Hi Marie,
Your post cracked me up - know what you mean about the obsessive behaviour! Now is that CM a) thick and hostile B) slightly stechy C) I have no idea!!!! Hopefully the rest will do you good. I'm starting IVF early next year and plan to leave my job at xmas to properly rest relax and give myself a break before it  Good luck   you never know, everyone always says relax and let it happen....! The S instead of BMS sounds refreshing too, been a long time since gave that a try xxx


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

Marie you are totally right about the S rather than BMS as me and o/h where messing around last month and he said to me "Most people want men for there money, but you only want me for my sperm!!", and although he was joking it did make me realise that he must think that sometimes so I have stopped telling him when Ov is now and try to fit in S whenever we can so it feels more spontaneous than planned.  And I was laughing about what you said about checking your CM as that was me yesterday as I got a little bit of yellowish cm yesterday afternoon but it was slippery like EWCM but I was 6dpo so knew its wasn't EWCM but Fertility Friend asks you to choose between sticky, creamy or EWCM and could I decide which one to pick!! lol .

Emma any sign of the witch yet?

I'm 7dpo now so analysing every little twinge and it's driving me mad  

Tracyx


----------



## marie73

Hey all

Ha Ha glad its not just me on the whole CM checking process. I spend most of month with fingers checking what is going on, I ma sure there have been times when in the loo I have commented to myself on its consistency or even given a little yippe on how stretchy it is. Who would have thought that a grown professional woman could become obsessed with something that looks like snot - and thats on a good day!   

Have a lovely weekend everybody. 
Marie x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

I think I'm 3dpo and yesterday's bloods came back at 30.4 is that ok?  Im having another test done Tuesday so I'm guessing my levels will increase? xx


----------



## catkin79

Marie – I’m obsessed with checking CM too.  At the moment I seem to check every time I go to the loo!  Glad you and DH are putting the fun back into rudies.  Do let us know why the consultant doesn’t recommend EPO xxx

Tracy – Really hope the déjà vu is a good sign for you and you get your BFP.  Are you a VIP member on fertility friend?  I was a standard member for about a year then upgraded around xmas last year – now I’m obsessed with symptom spotting and analysing the early pregnancy symptoms spotter on FF.  I sometimes struggle to decide what to pick for CM consistency too!  Hope the second half of the 2ww passes quickly for you xxx

Mandimoo – Hope the cramps/spotting ease off so you can enjoy NYC.  I’m jealous, I love New York – have a fantastic time and enjoy yourself xxx

Kiteflyer – is the book called ‘taking charge of your fertility’?  Haven’t read it myself but would be interested to hear what you think when you’ve read it.  Really hope you’re pg by end of the year xxx

Weenster – I came across Angelbumps’ fertility protocol a few months ago and have been following most of her advice.  I’m currently taking Pregnacare Conception, Folic Acid, B6 (50mg), Baby aspirin, Evening Primrose Oil (up to ovulation, then substituting Flax Seed Oil) Omega 3,6,9 combined, Royal Jelly.  Was also taking Selenium and Co-enzyme Q10 but have run out.  I also take Metformin – can tolerate 1000mg per day but  want to take 1500mg, need to work up to it though as otherwise I get MetBum and am back and forth to the loo! xxx

Sweetcheeks – hooray, am so pleased you finally ovulated, and 2 eggs as well – WOW!  Keeping my fingers, eyes, and toes crossed for you hun, I really hope you get your much deserved BFP! Xxx

Emmasmith9 – Hope the witch stays away for you, and if she doesn’t, hope the pub trip cheers you up .  The time off work sounds like a good way to relax when having your treatment xxx

Piggy – sorry the witch arrived, best of luck for next cycle xxx

Mooers – good luck with the IUI, but hope you get your BFP naturally before you go for treatment xxx

As for me, today I’m 11DPO.  Official test day is Monday but my luteal phase is usually a little shorter than 14 days, so AF could come any day.  Still have creamy CM, but not as much as before – was having LOADS of creamy CM around 7/8 DPO.  Am still checking cervix position but it varies throughout the day – is usually high in mornings but gets lower throughout the day, although still not as low as I think it was this time in my last cycle.  My ( . )( .)s are still sore – feel full and heavy and really sore nipples.  I’m not sure if this is normal for me or not though, as haven’t been ovulating regularly enough to track symptoms.  Didn’t have sore ( .)( .)s last month, but then I didn’t ovulate last month – suspect the soreness is down to the progesterone.  Last month progesterone levels were only 2, indicating annovulation.  Will find out this month’s levels next week.  Have been peeing a lot, but have also been really thirsty and so drinking a lot of water – have to keep reminding myself that fluid in will increase fluid out!

Have done HPGs today and yesterday cos I’m a POAS-aholic, both BFN so far so not getting my hopes up.  Just happy to have ovulated really, and that CBFM and BBT pinpoint ovulation at the same time.  If AF does arrive then will have another go with the Clomid next cycle.


----------



## catkin79

sweetcheeks2009 said:


> I think I'm 3dpo and yesterday's bloods came back at 30.4 is that ok? Im having another test done Tuesday so I'm guessing my levels will increase? xx


Sweetcheeks - I think anything over 30 is indicative of ovulation, but the test is usually taken at around 7DPO, so if you're reading 30.4 at 3DPO sounds really positive to me! Not an expert but hoping it's good news. I had my progesterone taken at 9 DPO this week and will post results when I get them next weeek xxx


----------



## Blondie80

I had a BFN today and yesterday - no real symptoms now other than that usual symptoms pre AF - had LOTS of tears today, which is always what happens the day before AF, so expecting her to rear her ugly head tomorrow.


----------



## Tracyxx

sweetcheeks2009 said:


> I think I'm 3dpo and yesterday's bloods came back at 30.4 is that ok? Im having another test done Tuesday so I'm guessing my levels will increase? xx


Hi Sweetcheeks,

I think if you where on a natural cycle this level would indicate you where much further on than 3dpo but as you are on clomid and know you released 2 eggs then your progesterone level would be higher at 3dpo than expected as the more eggs you release the more progesterone you release.

Good Luck babes I hope this is your month x

Tracyx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Traceyxx - oh no and there was me getting excited about my result. At least I know I've ovulated but my levels show I wouldn't be able to hold a pregnancy   thanks for the info though it all helps. I entered my temp into my chart this morning and it's changed from 4dpo to 9 dpo but I know I'm not 9 because I went to the hospital during this time and my follicles were still there. The other is during all of my other cycles after ovulation my boobs are really sore but this cycle there not which again suggest low progesterone  xxxxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Catkin79 yes it is Taking Charge of your Fertility so far I think it is a great book and I wish I'd read it about 17 years ago and avoided 13 years of pill taking! It is not just about getting pg but about womans health and birth control. Its amazing what I could have picked up about my cycle if I had been charting and then could have took to show the doctor. Whether it will help me get pg I don't know but I'm positive I will learn a great deal about my own body! I recommend it to anyone, but get a 2nd hand copy off ebay   Fingers crossed you get a BFP this cycle  

Sweetchecks all sounds positive so far! Good luck  

Emmasmith9 I had a pub trip for when my AF arrived, although camping meant I had more pub trips than I would normally have   oh well back on the wagon now. Hope you found a good holiday and that the witch stayed away so your pub trip wasn't needed

Mandimoo have a great holiday and I hope the witch doesn't spoil it. But on the bright side once the witch has got you then you can start trying again!

Blondie80 I'm just the same as you the either 2 days or the day before my AF and can burst into floods of tears   my dp hates it. I think its because my progesterone level drops and I just can't help it, well its my excuse  . Good luck next cycle  

Tracyxx enjoy Take That and I hope it brings you luck for a BFP this month! 

Marie I have only just started to chart and can take ages trying to work out which CM I have. I have always noticed it changing during  my cycle but never thought why! The book I'm reading is good at describing how to work out what type you have.

To any I have missed good luck if your on the 2ww and   to those who have got their AF.

Afm nothing to report still waiting for ov, not long to go!


----------



## Tracyxx

sweetcheeks2009 said:


> Traceyxx - oh no and there was me getting excited about my result. At least I know I've ovulated but my levels show I wouldn't be able to hold a pregnancy


Sweetcheeks don't be silly in the Uk they say that anything over 30 indicates normal ovulation and more than enough to sustain a pregnancy. You are already 30+ at only 3dpo so you have nothing to worry about babes all you need now is your BFP which I'm sure won't be far away 

Although I think they are just being safe saying the level should be 30+ to maintain a pregnancy as I know of lots of ladies who have had levels as low as 13 who have had normal pregnancies.

Tracyx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi traceyxx thankyou. I'm feeling alot better this afternoon. I'm going to relax and wait and see. How are things with you? xxxx


----------



## catkin79

Hello my lovelies,

The witch is gonna get me!  12 DPO today and have the dull heavy feeling in my tummy and have started spotting so expecting to see her tomorrow in full force...hey ho!

Kiteflyer - I've ordered a copy from amazon so looking forward to being inspired! X


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Sweetcheeks I'm glad to hear your feeling more relaxed now I'm sure you will have your BFP soon 

Catkins I am so sorry babes but I think I will be right with you in a few days as I've had a splitting headache all day and when I googled it apparently headaches are triggered by the sudden drop in estrogen before a/f as if you are PG estrogen levels stay high so I used one of my CBFM sticks just to test my estrogen and low and behold the line was dark blue (low estrogen) as apparently if you are PG then the estrogen line should be faint & there should be at least a faint LH line  , but I am still only 8dpo so like you I will try and stay positive until my pre-af spotting starts.

I have decided to buy extra CBFM sticks next month and test everyday as I want to see what my estrogen & LH does over the course of the month just to get more intune with my cycle.

Tracyx


----------



## mandimoo

Whoop whoop!! I think the witch is almost at my door.  My spotting has increased in quantity a bit, although still not like a usual period for me, and it seems to be turning red.  I'm really hoping that this is it, 38 days after miscarriage.    
The odd thing is, my nipple has produced a tiny bit of milk the last couple of days.


----------



## catkin79

Tracy - sorry hun, hope the witch stays away and the headache is just a one-off, but if not big hugs to you. Would be really interested to hear the results of daily cbfm sticks. I might jump on your bandwagon and do it too 

Mandimoo - for once I hope the witch does arrive for you so that you can start your next cycle x

Ladies, what do you consider spotting and what is light flow? My periods have become alot lighter this year so a little unsure what to record when! X


----------



## mandimoo

I regard spotting as something I only see when I wipe, or something that wouldn't soak thru your knickers if you were caught unawares. And light would be if a little liner would suffice. Tampons, in my world, are for medium to heavy.


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi catkin I totally agree with mandimoo. Has the witch showed her face? xxxx


----------



## kiteflyer

I agree with mandimoo and sweetcheeks too. 

Catkin you should find the book reassuring for lots of things enjoy it


----------



## Blondie80

Witch got me.


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

Blondie I am so sorry the witch got you babes  . What's happening with your ticker, I think it's a little off!!  

Catkins i have always believed I was estrogen dominant because of my Endo but then i read yesterday that with Endo you can actually be dominant or low in estrogen and since using the CBFM I have found that estrogen doesn't show up much on my test sticks so I thought I would try testing everyday to make sure it increases & decreases when it should.

I have Endo so have always had a very heavy flow so i may judge menstrul flow a little differently to those of you with a normal flow but on Fertility Friend I put a/f as:

SPOTTING - There only when I wipe.
LIGHT -      Very minimal and light pink or watery red, only needs a thin pad.
MEDIUM -    Bright Red Flow but can go a few hrs with a normal sized pad or super sized tampon.
HEAVY -      Bright or Deep Red Flow which in my case contains lots of clots, requires a large pad / super plus tampon to be changed every few hrs.

Tracyx


----------



## catkin79

Thanks for the clarification ladies.  Yesterday was definately spotting then (only there when I wiped and didn't mark a pantyliner) but   got me good and proper by 5am this morning.  

It's strange, since I've been taking B6 my periods have been a lot lighter, with less pre-AF spotting, but have been much more painful on CD1 - previously they were VERY heavy and prone to flooding, with the worst day being CD2 but not as painful.  Bizarre!

B6 had extended my luteal phase by a day or two as well, but this month was actually a day shorter (12) even though I'd taken Clomid, which has meant a longer luteal phase previously for me.  

So, trying to keep positive and look forward to next cycle.  I'll take Clomid 50mg again this month to (hopefully) ensure I ovulate, and will dust off the trusty CBFM, ready to start POAS in a few days.

Best of luck to those still mid cycle.  Hope a BFP comes along soon, statistically we're due one, surely?!


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi catkin sorry to hear your af arrived. I had positive vibes for you this month. Really thought you were going to be our first bfp  sorry Hun. At least you ovulated. Good luck this month. 

Mandimoo has your af arrived yet? 

Afm not sure was dpo I am!? I think I'm about 5 dpo but it's a possibility I could be 8dpo. Only time will tell but I am feeling that dull aching pain  not sure how af will be this month with having 2 follicles. Any ideas? Do you think it will be heavier and maybe more painful? xxxxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hey sweetcheecks don't worry about what your af will be like yet you might not even get it!   I hope it stays away!

Sorry the witch arrived catkin I thought you would be getting a BFP this month too  

Afm I am getting excited that my cm is getting wetter!   but the DP has just found out his uncle has died so I hope that we can still get some bms in before he goes away for the funeral. Surely bms will cheer him up? Well its got to be worth a try! 

Good luck to those still on the 2ww


----------



## niki72

Hi everyone,

I ovulated on day 14 and have been having one last go at trying naturally before ivf. I wanted to check whether anyone had tried Chinese herbs to aid fertility? A friend of mine has but not sure whether they have any effect or not.

Niki


----------



## mandimoo

Hey Sweetcheeks, 

Im not sure about AF, I think I got her, but it no where like as heavy or as painful as my usual period.  I was expecting worse for my first after miscarriage to be honest.  I cant help wondering if the 75mg aspirin Ive been taking is just loosening the spotting but I have got slightly more cramps than I had with the spotting.  Oh, its so confusing.  

But, you know what?  I'm going to New York for 5 days.... tomorrow, if I get there.  You'll never guess what I've done.... I booked the airline and hotel tickets in my married name, whilst my passport and visa are in my maiden name  

So, if I'm posting on here in the next couple of days Im gonna be one very unhappy bunny, 'cos it will mean they wouldn't let me in.


----------



## catkin79

Mandimoo

Take a copy of your driving license and marriage certificate with you. Hope US Customs let you in, NYC is fab. Good luck! X


----------



## weenster

Hi all,

THink AF is on the way for me too .... I'm also relieved as it's my first proper af since miscarriage, so it's onwards and upwards this cycle with the monitor for me .....

Mandimoo, I did exactly the same on my honeymoon - flights etc booked in my married name but passport with my maiden name ..... I took my marriage certificate and got in no problem, I think it was just an extra form or something i had to complete (and funnily enough I remember that they wouldn't let my dh and I go to the desk together - they wanted to speak to me seperately - those immigration guys in america seem to take their jobs VERY seriously!)  Have a great time!

Will be back on later to catch up properly, soz to everyone who'sbeen caught by the witch and come on those who have not - we need a bfp!!!

Weenster x


----------



## emmasmith9

Blimey lots to catch up on...!

Sweetcheeks - the 2 WW sucks it's really hard, stay positive! It's great your pg was 30 - indicates ovulation occurerred safe and sound   woohoo! Hope sperm said hi to egg so fingers crossed.... My AF was a lot worse after clomid - heavier and v painful but then I've got endo and think clomid makes that worse....hopefully won't be the case for you is bad enough that she shows up!

Catkin so sorry   showed  Hopefully the clomid will do its thang next month and you'll guarantee ovulation. Sounds like the B6 is having a good effect, I might try!

Tracy good luck too in the 2WW! I didn't know you were endo too!!!! Bloody awful isn't it? I'd do anything for a cure....

Mandimoo am pleased  arrived (strange saying that!) - hopefully your cycle will get back to normal so you can try again. And good luck getting into US, hopefully with wedding certificate they will be fine. Wear a short skirt and flutter your eyelashes! 

Blondie80 - sorry AF turned up. Onwards to the next cycle, fingers crossed this one is a BFP for you.

Kiteflyer go go go!   Sure some BMS will be just the ticket - sorry to hear about your DP's uncle though...

Niki - sorry have no experience with chinese herbs, if you find anything out let us know though! Have only heard about fertilaid and b6 really. Good luck, and if not think positive and fab luck starting the IVF - you will get your little one 

Weenster glad AF showed up for you too after the m/c, hope you get another bfp soon. 

AFM am still waiting for AF, she's due any day now and the backache has started so porbably not long now. Prepare myself for the horrendous week ahead! This month has been bad - last week I felt like a train had hit me and even got mouth ulcers and a cold sore! No idea why but really run down. Hope it's not the endo building up again  Still have an endo support group meeting tomorrow which is really nice, it's great to chat to others in the same boat and just get that extra little bit of moral support. 

 all round xxx


----------



## emmasmith9

Actually can anyone do me a favour I know this is for natural TTC but I just want to ask about IVF. Has anyone gone through IVF and can explain roughly what the process is and how long it takes and what treatment you have to have etc? And there are loads of different abbreviations - ICIUS IUS I can't even remember them all and I have no idea what they mean! Feel a bit stupid asking this but I've got no idea what it's like! I just want to get my head around it so I'm mentally ready for it next Jan  

Thanks guys! xx


----------



## weenster

Hi emmasmith,

I conceived my son with my first attempt at IVF - i was so lucky ....  so feel free to ask anything you want!

For me I went straight to IVF, mainly because of my anatomy and they thought that IUI (where they give you drugs to bring ont he follicles that can contain eggs then inject the sperm) would not work.  I can't tell you much about this, but it's a lot less invasive (and cheaper) than IVF.  

With me, I started the down regulating phase for IVF in jan of 2008.  For me this was being given the prostap injection then taking a nasal spray, basically to suppress your cycle and put you into a kind of mini menopause.  This lasted about 2 - 3 weeks with me then I started on the gonal f injections daily for about 2 weeks.  I was on a lower dose than normal, as I've got a high AMH level and this put me at risk of OHSS (basically producing too many follicles, can be dangerous).  During this time they scanned me every other day to keep an eye on how many follicles I had, and the thickness of the lining of my womb, and when it got to a certain level (I'm sure the follicles had to be over 15mm or something) I was given a trigger shot to trigger ovulation.  The next day I went to theatre for egg collection and they got 3 eggs (a disappointing result but they could only get to one ovary).  it's painless as I was sedated, and it takes about 20 mins or so.  Ont this day as well dh did his 'deposit', and thankfully it was spot on.  However i think if it's a bit below par, the process can be changed to ICSI which is basically where they inject the sperm into the egg rather than leaving them to get jiggy with it overnight.  The next day I got told that 2 eggs had fertilised and I was booked in for the next day for embryo transfer (ET).  Again, this is painless and is just like a smear - just to insert the embryo into your uterus, then the fun begins ..... 2ww! I was soooooo lucky to get my BFP on 13th April 2008, and ds was born 10th December 2008.

I hope this helps, feel free to pm me if you need anything else .... here's hoping you get your BFP before this though!

Weenster x


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Emma,

Like weenster i have had IUI, IVF & FET so feel free to ask away.......

IVF cycles take a few months mine went like this......

1 - Phoned up the hospital on the 1st day of my period and they gave me an appointment to go in on day 21.

2 - Day 21 - Went in and had my Prostap Injection to start me down regulating.  Prostap causes your body to believe that your menopause has started it takes effect over 3-4 weeks. This isn't too bad but can make you feel quite dizzy and give you awful headache's, after the injection i just had to wait on my next period coming which for me was on day 29 then i phoned the clinic and got  my appointment to go in on day 20.

3 - Day 20 - Went into the clinic and had a scan to make sure the prostap had worked and my lining was nice and thin and my picked up my stimming medication, Gonal F injections & Suprecur Nasal Spray.  

4 - Day 21 i started my meds, i have to take the nasal spray 4 times a day (to keep my own hormones dormant) and 1 injection a day to start stimulating my ovaries, the injections are really easy to do and just go into your stomach with a very fine needle.

5 - Day 29 i went in for my first follicle scan and they counted lots of follicles 30+, they took bloods and gave me my HCG shot to take the following night..

6 - Day 30 i stopped all other meds and took my booster shot at 10.30pm

7 - Day 32 i went in for my Egg Collection and o/h had to hand in his sample. Collection didn't quite go to plan as they collected 25 eggs and i ended up with OHSS (i had overstimulated) so i had to be kept in and my embryo transfer was cancelled.

8 - Day 33 I got released from hospital today but was still in a lot of pain but got the good news that 18 of my 25 eggs had fertilised and were frozen.  This was the end of the cycle for me as after OHSS you have to wait a few months before going in for embryo transfer.  

After this IVF i had 2 FET's (frozen embryo transfers) putting 2 embryos back each time but both failed so i decided to take a break for 6 months before my next FET and during my break i got my natural BFP!!      

As Weenster said she got 3 eggs and got a BFP i had 25 and got BFN so with IVF its egg quality you want not quantity, 1 great quality egg is better than 10 poor quality.

As you said i've got Endo too (stage 3) which i was diagnosed with at 17, my fertility journey has been long and hard and very stressfull but im glad i never gave up as i have 2 gorgous kids and am back fighting for no3    

Tracyx.


----------



## Tracyxx

Well Girls im 10dpo today and although a/f isn't due for another 4 days im pretty sure she will come as i had my usual 10dpo spotting today   .  I just googled it as it is like clockwork now and comes for a few hours every month at 10dpo and it said that if you spot on the same day each month then it is more than likely progesterone deficiency.  I had my progesterone bloods taken on Friday so i am really praying now they come back low, i know it sounds awful but the hospital have said if all my routine tests come back normal then there isn't much they can do for me other than re-refer me for IVF/FET but if my progesterone is low then it means they can try progesterone supplements or maybe even clomid which i have never had before.  

They have never gave me clomid because they said i always ovulate on my own but i think it might be worth a shot because just because you ovulate every month doesn't mean the egg is mature or strong enough to fertilise so a little extra help wouldn't go a miss   

Tracyx


----------



## catkin79

Hi Tracy

I think clomid can help those with slight progesterone deficiency. Looking back at my clomid cycles I had much less pre-AF spotting and my luteal phase was never less than 12 days (good for me). I've heard good things from girls who use progesterone suppositories too. Fingers crossed there are some options before going back for more IUI/IVF

I should get blood test results today or tomorrow so will post levels soon 

Catkin xxx


----------



## emmasmith9

Hi Tracy and Weenster,
Thanks so much for the IVF info . I'm dreading it but AF still hasn't showed, which means my cycle has gone all loopy again . The only "normal" cycle I've had since lap and long zoladex treatment was after taking clomid, and then the follwing AF was sooooooo bad I'm trying not to take it again. I suppose IVF is only option left really and am 32 next march so time ticking on. It sounds fine I'm just sick of taking massive doses of hormones and feeling all over the place, I'd give anything just to have half a year or so of normal sane cycles to work with! Again I know this sounds weird but it feels like having children should be the most natural easy thing a woman can do and I'm missing out on that joy and happiness and instead it's all medical intervention and stress!  Grrr think I'm just in a bad mood this morning because the guy behind the counter at pret gave me a normal latte instead of strong....silver lining eh, at least can still have caffeine 

Tracy sorry witch is on way....I hope the clomid helps!
xxx


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

Emma i know its quite common with PCOS for your period to go awol due to lack of ovulation but Ive never really heard it linked to Endo unless you are not ovulating, do you ovulate normally? 

Catkin thanks for the info, i always thought clomid was just for those who didn't ovulate at all but then i read that some people can ovulate but the egg can be immature or the corpus luteum may be poor and not able to provide enough progesterone to support a pregnancy so in this case clomid can strengthen ovulation and make a stronger egg & corpus luteum. I have had Endo for years so have had numerous endo cysts removed from my ovaries so it wouldn't suprise me if one or more of my ovaries are damaged and not working properly

Weenster I'm praying the witch is on her way to you to let you start ttc properly   

AFM I'm 11dpo today and am still having light spotting so i know its only a matter of time before the witch shows, I'm going to mention all the spotting again at my next appointment because even if my progesterone levels come back ok today with all this spotting every month from 10dpo it can't be good for ttc   

Tracyx


----------



## mooers

Hi everyone

Well there has been so much going on, that I don't know where to start with personals, so I'll settle for sending everyone a   while I catch up!

I'm 9dpo, so not much to report from this end. Right, I'll go and catch up with all the posts.....


----------



## marie73

Hello ladies

I hope you are all doing well. A couple of personals fistly;

Tracey and Weenster - thanks so much for sharing your IVF journey's with us. Like Emma I am starting IVF soon (July) and its really great to here how it went for both of you. 

Catkin - I am so sorry AF arrived. I hope you can stay positive and move on to the next cycle without too much heartache.   Good luck with your bloods.

EmmaS. - loving the silver lining with the pret story - I have started weening myself off caffine before the IVF and its killing me. 

Kiteflyer - so sorry to hear about your DP's uncle. I hope you can still get some PMS in this month. 

Mooers - welcome back hun!    for your 2ww.

All other ladies - especially those getting their BFN's huge     for you.

AFM - I am about 10dpo and finally after 1 million knicker checks over nearly 2 years I have something to report. I had brown CM since Friday for 4 days - really small amount (sorry for the TMI here but its hard to explain without being a bit graphic) it wasn't a lot - just enough to mark my knickers. Think it would have been about 6dpo it started. Then quite light cramps for last couple of days. Don't want to get my hopes up as less than 10% chance of natural pg but can this really be implantation. Does anyone else get brownish CM for a few days after ov before AF. I know its not AF as I am very regular and its usually really light. What do you all think? So trying not to get carried away but have now googled Implantation a ridiculous number of times and am setting myself up for a fall I think, which is so annoyed as I had almost switched off from the ttc rollercoaster. 

Take care all - speak soon. 
Marie xx


----------



## Tracyxx

Marie i get the brown spotting you describe almost every month around ovulation then again at 10dpo, but I think if it started around 6/7dpo like you I would be getting excited too, my fingers are crossed for you babes  .

Tracyx


----------



## catkin79

Marie

I'm keeping my fingers, eyes and toes crossed for you hun. Really hope it is implantation. Keep us posted! Xxx


----------



## mooers

Marie, I think I'd be going for cautious optimism if I were you, but if AF does turn up, don't get disheartened as you've got your IVF all sorted out, so Plan B is already in place. Fingers crossed for you     It'd be so nice to see a BFP on this thread


----------



## weenster

Marie, I really hope this is good for you - I'm kind of going through the same, for the last few days I've had brown staining, but as I'm not sure if/when I ovulated I'm not sure what it is - AF or not AF!!!  CBFM gave me about 15 days of high readings, so there could have been a wee sneaky peak hiding in there, but I'm not too optomistic.  In a way I really hope it is the start of AF, just wish it would hurry up!  When I got my BFP in March, I had implantation bleeding - it was a slight bit of slimey (sorry - not sure of sp?) pinky-brown discharge that lasted a few days, a tiny amount, just enough to stain my underwear...  I reckon this must have been about 8 or 9 days after conception, but tbh I really wasn't taking much notice of my cycles as I wasn't really ttc - just waiting to start IVF!!!  It would be sooooo good to see a bfp on here - here's hoping you're the one!!!

AFM, this is the second day of spotting (I've never had spotting before - i take it this is what it is)  I'm really wishing that AF would just come, especially as I've bitten the bullet and booked an appt at the dr's on Friday (which would be day 4ish of my cycle if you count today as first day of AF even though it is still spotting!) so hoping they can test my bloods to see what's going on....  Have any of you had bloods done, and do you know what I should get them to check?  I spoke to the GP this morning and she's said that the phlebotomist will check the routines and  whatever I ask for ...  but how do I know what to ask for

So far I think she's checking:

FSH
LH
TFT
Estradiol
Androgen
Prolactin
Glucose
FBC
LFT's

and on day 21:

Progesterone.

However, I'm not sure whether they would also be able to check ones for miscarriage - i remember the leaflet that the hospital gave me when i mc mentioning some of the initial ones they would check after 3 (I've had 2 so far but with a successful pregnancy in the middle, so really have to go through another 2 to qualify for testing).  It mentioned thrombophylia, Anti Nuclear Antibody, and immunoglobumin IgG, IgA and IgM.  I have no idea what these are, and whether it is worth while, but might chance my arm on the off chance that there is an issue......  Has anyone had any of these done?  

I suppose it's a bit weird, feel like I'm walking into this poor woman with a shopping list of tests, but it's probably best to know what I'm dealing with!!!  

Take care everyone!

Weenster x


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi Girls! Wow what a lot of info to read but all very interesting!

Marie I really hope that it was implantation spotting I have my fingers crossed for you  

Weenster I normally spot for 2 days before AF. I was going to the gp's to ask for bloods but I ended up going away so missed day 3, I will go before day 21 though. 

Mooers good luck on your 2ww   hope you get a bfp

Tracyxx sorry to hear af is on its way  

Hope everyone else is ok   

Afm my cm was increasing and getting wetter but seems to have dried up most of today, although it feels like its starting to increase again odd!


----------



## emmasmith9

Marie.....it sounds exciting and definitely a moment for a bit of cautious excitement! I really really hope it's a BFP for you, I have my fingers crossed.... 

Welcome back mooers, good luck with this time around!

Weenster - blimey, what a list! I've only ever been tested for FSH LH oestrodial and progesterone. Not sure about the m/c ones....it's awful that you have to suffer so many to get any help though. I hope the test results give you some clues as to what's going on.

Good luck with the bms kiteflyer!

Tracy I get bad spotting pre and post AF with the endo too, especially after. Not sure if it effects ttc or not - guess it does as hormones made by the endo lesions are meant to be bad for implantation and the survival of the early embryo, no? Maybe progersterone support will help, you let me know what you find out? You're right I never did have a problem in the past with ovulation and had v regular cycles but I was on zoladex for 9 months last year until August and it really mucked me up. It took forever to get any hormones being produced at all and cycle is still a bit shaky.

But......  has just shown up. Bad news, obviously not pregnant. But at least had a decent cycle - 29 days - and this is my first complete normal cycle without clomid since March last year so that's good! Still feeling v hormonal today and teary, rubbish 

On the coffee front (change of topic try and cheer myself up)... after yesterday's disappointment I went to rival Costa instead and got a medium skinny latte with an extra shot of coffee - bit it's so weak! Urgh. Am I the only one who likes really strong coffee and where can I get a good one?!?!?!


----------



## kiteflyer

Emmasmith9 try cafe nero all their coffees have 2 shots. I like Starbucks too though! And sorry this witch showed up


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Well I phoned down my Gp yesterday to get my progesterone results and the receptionist who answered the phone asked another who must have been on the computer to get my results, so in the background I could hear her reading them out to her but then the one on the phone with me said "Oh god I'm sorry I can't give you them yet cause they have just came in and your doctor hasn't looked at them yet".  

I was only having a few bloods done my thyroid panel & my progesterone so i started getting worried as i definately heard her say one was 11 & one was 17, so which one was my progesterone?


Then to make it worse while I was on the phone she cheekily asked me why o/h missed his semen analysis and I said we didn't it's this Friday and she said no it's not it was today!! I just told her the message we got on our answering machine definately said the 24th June (but i had deleted it so couldnt really argue) so i just said im really sorry if it was our fault and we had misheard the message then all we can do is apologise but then she said cheekily "Well I don't know when they will fit you in again now" the cheeky B**tch!!, as if after years of ttc we would miss it on purpose!!   .


Anyway i just phoned them back and that will teach me to let my imagination run away from me, the 17 i overheard was the date my bloods where taken (17th June) and the 11 was my own date of birth (11 as in November)  ,  my 7dpo progesterone level was actually 43 which is good and bad news, good as it indicates normal ovulation but bad as it means progesterone isn't the cause of my spotting. 


They have made o/h another appointment too with the lab for the 30th June but im worried now as our appointment with the fertility clinic is the next afternoon,  but they are both in the same hospital so im hoping they might have the results by then because im sure they are all loaded onto computer now.

Catkin babes did you get your results back yet??

Tracyx


----------



## jenna201

hi ladies,

Marie your symptoms really sound promising and i pray that it ends in a BFP for you hun i really do, i know its hard not to get ahead of yourself but it is totally natural and i would be the same xx

tracy sorry u had a stressful time with doctors, but nice to see a healthy progesterone result which shows u def ovulated  x

emma sorry the witch showed up hun, wish u lots of luck for your next cycle x

mooers wishing you lots of luck in your 2ww, have you had many symptoms? x


----------



## catkin79

So ladies, apologies in advance for the ‘me’ post…

I have my progesterone results…they came back at 22 nmol/L.  As I understand it, it has to be over 30 to indicate ovulation.  As you can imagine I’m deflated – I’d taken CLomid this month (50mg), and CBFM Peak and BBT both suggest ovulation occurred on CD15.  I was certain I ovulated this month as my boobs were soooooo sore it was unbelievable.  The month before, when I didn’t ovulate, boobs weren’t sore in the slightest and progesterone only measured 2.

But, I’m wondering if there is hope yet.  As I understand it, progesterone levels should be checked 7DPO – this will give you the ‘peak’ reading, before levels start to drop off before AF arrives.  Correct?  If so, does this assume a 14 day luteal phase, so 7DPO is halfway through luteal phase?  And if so, if luteal phase is shorter than 14 days, should levels be checked before 7DPO?  I’m probably clutching at straws, but my luteal phase was 12 days and I stupidly had my blood taken at 9DPO rather than 7DPO, so I’m wondering if my levels were checked when they were on the decline and actually I did ovulate.

What do you reckon ladies?

I’m going back to see my GP to see what she thinks, and will post on the fertility investigations board too to see if anyone over there has any thoughts.

Catkin x


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Catkins,

Progesterone levels are done at 7dpo no matter what length your luteal phase is, for example I got my Peak on my monitor on Cd10 which means I would have ovulated on Cd11 so I had my bloods done 7 days later on Cd19 does this make sense?.

Ideally they should be done 7dpo but they say 7-9dpo is ok as if 7dpo falls on a Saturday you can still have them done on the Monday at 9dpo and the results will still be accurate.

Like you I was very unsure of what a "normal" level was until today I came across this:

"Progesterone is the hormone that causes the uterine lining (endometrium) to ripen and mature for embryo implantation. A very low progesterone of less than 10 indicates that you probably did not ovulate in that cycle, between 10 and 17 you ovulated but would not implant and therefore not get a pregnancy even if you produce an embryo, 17 - 23 you will implant if it is a good embryo, but the lining might be too immature to provide the right environment to sustain implantation and embryo/foetal growth such that you could have an early miscarriage very early on, or could have a difficult and unstable early pregnancy with bleeding. If the level is over 25 you are out of the danger range in that particular cycle, but values can vary from month to month so you are safer to be over 30, with values over 40 being common".

So at 22 you definitely ovulated this month and remember everyone is different when I googled it I read a post from a girl who was PG with a level of just 13.5 and she went on to have a healthy baby girl, so I think the levels they use are not set in stone they are just meant to be used as guidelines.

Tracyx


----------



## weenster

Hi all,

Catkin I really can't help you as I don't know much about the bloods .......I'd assume though that if you've got a peak and a much higher level than last month when you know you didn't ovulate that it's a good sign?  Maybe those 2 days caused the level to drop slightly  I'm sure your GP will be able to help!!!

Tracy, sorry you had such a rough time at the GP.  I know what it can be like trying to get past the admin staff in surgeries, but I suppose they're only doing their job.  Doesn't make it any easier though when you feel like you're hitting your head off a brick wall .......  Congrats on ovulating (!) and hope SA goes well when you eventually get there!

Emmasmith - I'm with you there.  AF showed up in full force yesterday and I'm actually quite relieved that at least I'm getting back to normal ......  Here's hoping for a good July!

Marie, any news yet??  Keeping everything xed for a bfp for this thread - we really need one!

Hi to everyone else .... hope you're all doing well!

AFM well AF has turned up in full flow ......  I know your first after a mc can be heavy, but come on .....  still I suppose (TMI!) I'm getting a good clear out down there!  I have no idea as to how my cycles are going to be.  Prior to falling pregnant I'd only had 1 AF since coming off the pill a year and a bit ago (I had to come off as I have a vitamin b12 deficiency and this was making it worse!), but started Metformin 1500mg and fell pregnant ont he first month.  So, I have no idea whether I will ovulate, whether I have a long/short/average leutal phase (in fact I didn't even know what this was until I joined you girls!) or even how long my cycle is.....  So, it's onwards and upwards with the CBFM.  I'm expecting that it will start asking for sticks on day 6 which is Sunday, so stocked up in preparation.  And warned dh that there's going to be a lot of snuggles coming up in the next few weeks!!!  This is the first month we've actively TTC since about 6 months before I fell pregnant with my ds (so for about 3 1/2 years!) so I'm going to get him while he's still keen!!!  Got an appt for bloods on Fri, and I guess I'll know a bit more after this?  

Speak soon,

Weenster x


----------



## marie73

Hello ladies....

Weenster and EmmaS. - so sorry AF turned up     - but as you say Weenster onwards and upwards. Its amazing how resilient you learn to be whilst trying to conceive. I do believe that it makes us much stronger people, and each knock down just makes us that much braver (well that's what I tell myself each month anyway!). Weenster - good luck with the bloods, as you say at least AF turned up in time for you to get bloods done.

Catkin - keep your chin up hun - sending you a big kiss and hug    I don't really know much about progesterone bloods or anything but the other effects that you were measuring have to count for something. Let us know what your GP says.

Tracey - I hate doctors receptionists - they are second only in my worst job pecking order to traffic wardens. Bet you could have throttled her. I swear they should put them all on sensitivity courses.   

EmmaS - Kiteflyer - i am a huge coffee addict too I can go with Kiteflyers recommendation - cafe nero are nice but none near me - helps me cut down at least! Although I decided on healthy binge to cut out tea and coffee - well I have 2 treat cups per week - 10 days in an its nearly killing me, how ridiculous is that - headaches and everything week 1.  

Hello all other lovelies....

AFM - no sign as yet of AF - although she is not due to the weekend. Had a few cramps - which I do get normally before AF but not as severe as normal. Brown CM stopped on Monday so lasted 4 days, so who knows. It did strike me though that I had never had this before as normally I wear black knickers but with the onset of warmer weather (well over 10 degrees) I got out the linen trousers and the skin coloured Bridget Jones knickers - so maybe that is why I never noticed it before? No other pg signs and after the first wave of mass excitement - my pessimistic nature is creeping in. On the positive side - week 2 back at gym and I already decided that rower, treadmill and anything else vigorous is not good for embie - so am now taking it steady till I know for certain. Every cloud and all that!!!  

Love to all
Marie xx


----------



## emmasmith9

Ahhh tracy your post made me LOL!  Sorry you had a frustrating phonecall but the numbers being your DOB is hilarious! Your pg levels are really good though that's great news...at least have ovulated and with lelvels like that lining should be nice and welcoming too . What did the doc say about the spotting?

Marie I have my fingers crossed for you - not only a possible bfp but also your quest to give up coffee. Know it's going to kill me if the time ever comes!

Catkin I know the pg levels aren't as high as you hope but it's still good and shows you've defo ovulated! Have docs mentioned supllements or anything you could do to boost levels if that's even needed? 

Weenster....might be heavier due to a longer cycle? But as you said good to wipe slate clean and all! Grit teeth, paracetomol and hot water bottles and focus on next cycle.

That's exactly what I'm doing! AF yet to hit with full force but when it does...ouch. Am trying to see the positives - enjoying my strong latte and going to the pub tonight for a large glass of wine, cheer myself up (sort of - it's only a minor consolation but better than sitting at home crying).

At least pregnant lady who sits opposite me at work is off sick for a while, hurray! She has sciatica. Nice relief - despite me being brave and telling her about my battles with endo and infertility - she still bangs on and on about the pregnancy all day in full earshot of me. How very rude eh? So am in heaven that she's away from office!!!!

   all round, good luck for those still in 2WW xxx


----------



## mooers

Weenster, good luck with all your tests. Sorry AF is being such a nightmare, a nice long bath and a glass of wine is called for I think! Onwards and upwards!

Kiteflyer, are you on the 2ww now?

Emma, I drink my coffee strong and black, so I've had to limit myself to 1 cup a day now. I'm a Nero girl myself as Costa is too weak, and Starbucks black coffee is utterly rank! Pret do a decent strong coffee if you are desperate for a fix with no coffee shop around. Sorry AF turned up  

Tracy, glad your blood results were good, and fingers crossed the SA will show results too.

Jenna, hope you're doing OK. I haven't really had any symptoms this months aside from the usual sore bb's and some cramps, but even those are much less than normal. I'm braced for a visit from AF on Sunday.

Catkin, I've never been given any figures for any of my blood tests, but from what Tracy said, they seem OK. Let us know what your GP says. I might ask the fertility nurse what my figures are when I next go in and see her.

Marie, fingers crossed for you. When is AF due?

Emma, I totally sympathise. I work with a pregnant lady too, who is one of the few people who knows about my treatment, and she goes on and on and on about her pregnancy all the time too. She'll come out with things like, 'we should go out for a drink after work, well I won't be able to drink, but obviously you can', and other gems like that. She goes off on maternity leave next Friday and I can't wait!! Enjoy the peace and quiet today.   

AFM, I'm fully expecting to see AF on Sunday, but I'm OK with that as I know the IUI is coming up. Hope everyone is keeping positive, and   from me. x


----------



## jenna201

catkin hunny, on the blood results form it says progesterone 20-30nmol/l ovulation is uncertain, it does NOT say it didnt happen! you could have def ovulated hun! and ur charts and tests will have have also backed that up so please dont worry, i really think you could still have a chance and to be honest all these numbers are just done on a study of a number of people, they are not the same for everyone as all our bodies work differently, please dont give up hope just yet xx

Mooers hey hunny, i got lots of symptoms but really have no idea, got my bloods bk today and it was 53.1nmol/l so i def ovulated but i guess i will have to wait and see if it ended in pregnancy or not.I really hope that AF doesnt turn up for you on sunday. I am seeing my consultant today to ask to be referred for IUI as i think i need some extra help and to be honest would rather not be on clomid much longer as its doing me in xx

marie i really hope AF stays away for you hunny, sending lots of baby dust your way xx

weenster and emma i am so sorry that AF turned up for the both of you, i really hope you have better luck next time xx

AFM got a few days left till i test, got a lot of symptoms but it could all be in my head to be honest lol. Excited to see my consultant today as havent seen him since my first m/c and i am hoping he can move me on to something else and hopefully i can get my sticky BFP this year.


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Jenna - good luck at your app. Let me know how you get on xx

Mooers - can you feel she's on her way? Xx

Emmasmith9 - when is af due? I like the sound of your glass of wine tonight. I think I may join you   xx

Weenster - sorry to hear af arrived. Sending you big    xx

Marie73 - can always rely on you for a giggle. Bridget jones knickers   I think my af is due weekend and I have no pains either xx

Catkin - your results are so much better than your last cycle so that's good. Are you going to take 50 or 100mg of clomid this time?  Try and keep positive Hun. Easier said than done I know xx

Afm got my 2nd pg results back and they were 21. So with last weeks results being 30.4 they said I've definitely ovulated but they think I ovulated sooner than I thought so they think I'm about 12 or 13 dpo today. That means my 30.4 result was taken on 5 or 6 dpo and my 21 pg result was on 10 or 11 dpo. The nurse asked if my period had started and I said no so she said wait a few more days before testing. But I am right in thinking if my pg results have decreased that I can't be pregnant? I just thought that your pg levels would remain high if you were pregnant xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi girls I am on my phone at work so can't do personals. But just wanted to ask a quick question yesterday my opk to me showed the lines the same colour but one line was not complete so I thought it was a negative result. I have done 2 tests since which were definitely negative. But yesterday my temperature was really low but then shot up today. So was this a pre ov dip meaning yesterday's test was a positive?


----------



## kiteflyer

Work is a bit slow so i think I have found the answer to my own question apparently if 50% of the line is the same colour of the other its a positive. Really shouldn't look this stuff up at work you never know who's watching you! Lol


----------



## marie73

Just lost my post - aaaaggggghhhhhhhh that is a sign for how my day is going today.

No personals just a quick one from me as boss just walked in. My ruddy sister persuaded me to do a hpt on Wednesday night  wich I did and am so mad (didn't take too much persuading to be honest). So cross with myself - it was probably too early 10 dpo at most and now I feel really horrible. I had let my hopes get up - I had even googled due date - I just don't know why I do it to myself. Anyway yesterday was grim I felt like the little girl in the flumps (don't know if any of you remember that) with a dark rain cloud over my head for the whole day! But am feeling better today if its not my time then we have ICSI to look forward too and a lovely holiday. 

So I think we are needing a good load of positivity and PMA and please please please just one to two BFPs to keep us going. Well here is some baby dust for us all....                        .

Love and Huge hugs
Marie xx


----------



## emmasmith9

Oh Marie, we have all been there, it's so hard NOT to test isn't it? I did a test y'day as was still spotting...even though I knew it would be negative as it indeed was! Don't let it get you down, I have my fingers crossed for you still....

Kiteflyer I never managed to get a positive from an OPK even when I knew I had! But I always know as temp shoots up too . have you been getting in lots of BMS? Sounds like it's a good time for it! 

Sweetcheeks and catkin sounds like the clomid is working for both of you and pinging those eggs out! Pg levels are sounding good. I THINK that you can get a slight dip in pg levels prior to implantation as the corpus lut is getting smaller and no signals from baby yet - but after implantation it should shoot up pretty quick. Don't lose hope anyway!

Jenna good luck with the test and the appointment!

Thanks for coffee tips mooers! Unfortunately no NERO near me but the Pret strong is pretty decent. You know, I can totally understand women chatting about their bumps - it's only natural - but you'd think if someone KNOWS what you're going through they'd be a bit more sensitive? Am not impressed with that behaviour!

I'm off work today feeling like I've been run down by a truck! AF has smacked me between eyes, ouch. In a lot of pain and run out of painkillers, trip to doctors next week get some more. Still I did enjoy a couple of large glasses of wine last night - screw it!!!


----------



## Tamsutbadger

just reading your posts ladies.  i am in my2ww after FET last friday.  i am also a coffee addict and been on decaff or hot chocolate.  hope works out for u all X


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi all just a quick one as abit busy. My parents are on holiday and my dad has only gone and slipped over and broke two ribs  he's in hospital and the doctors say he can't fly home tomorrow 

Woke up this morning to brown cm, had it most of the day when I wipe (sorry if tmi). So Im guessing the witch will be here some point today or tomorrow. Rang hospital and they said if it carries on to test tomorrow!  Think their just being nice though knowing my af is on it's way xxx


----------



## mooers

Marie, I used to love watching the Flumps! I've just found that episode on You Tube, so I'm going to watch it in a bit   Testing early is always depressing, I just don't keep any tests in the house now, so I can't test even if I wanted to! Somehow AF turning up is easier for me to cope with than seeing negative test after negative test. Fingers crossed you get a BFP, but as you mentioned, you already have a Plan B in place, so all is not lost even if the witch does get you  

Emma, sorry to hear AF is so awful this month. I can recommend Boots own make Paracetamol and Codeine. It's cheap, and is even stronger than Paramol. AF is due on Sunday for me so I'm going to buy a bottle of wine tomorrow in anticipation!!

Tamsutbadger, good luck, and hope you get a BFP.  

Sweetcheeks, sorry to hear about your Dad. Hope he can come home soon. I'm at the same stage as you CM wise, so I also think AF will turn up soon.

Hope everyone else is keeping their morale up. Fingers crossed we see a BFP this month!!


----------



## kiteflyer

Sweetcheeks has your af arrived or are you testing tomorrow? Good luck   and i hope our dad gets well soon

Mooers has your af arrived yet or are you testing? Good luck if you are  

Emmasmith Sorry to hear you af is so bad big   to you. 

Marie I've done that too I think we all have! Maybe it was just too early?   The Flumps were ace btw!

To anyone I've missed I hope one of you gets a BFP   and   to anyone whose af has turned up.

Afm my temperatures have increased although I have not had 3 high temps yet. My cm was really slippery this morning but has now gone thick and sticky so I guess I'm on the 2ww now! We got plenty of bms in so its just a waiting game! lol


----------



## emmasmith9

Just a quick one....(like the BMS nowadys, straight to the point!!! )

Good luck those in 2ww. Sweetcheeks sorry to hear about your dad too.

My mum just phoned asking if family can come round with nephew max - he's 1 1/2 now - and she said "it might be fun although hard work, your house isn't baby proofed and you guys aren't set up for children..." Yep thanks for rubbing that in. Am feeling pretty sensitive today anyway with AF making me feel crappy - note to self, don't talk to mother when feeling like this! I know she doesn't mean it but why can't people think before they open their traps?  

Grrrrrrr. Sorry, just had to vent!!!!


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

No af yet and my temp still high. Not tested yet.

My dad still in hospital and has to stay in over night again  they were meant to fly home today so really sad xxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Oh sweetcheeks your being good! What dpo do you think you are on and how many high temperatures have you had? Fingers and toes crossed for you!  

emmasmith I know what you mean my brother was telling me all about the 20 week scan and how he must come to see me...no you mustn't I thought! It is so hard to stay polite, or diplomatic! Luckily my house is more toddler proof than theirs maybe coz mine is tidy  

Afm I am on dpo 3 and nothing to report. Just wondering though I woke early this morning as I needed the loo and I was freezing cold (why is it like winter it's June!) and took my temperature just in case I did not get another 3 hours sleep. That temp was 0.25c lower than yesterday, but as I did get more sleep and over 3 hours I took it again, and I was warm this time. It had gone up 0.30c, so more or less the same as yesterday. Which one should I use? Neither went below the coverline.


----------



## mooers

Well the witch has got me   Hope those left in the 2ww have better luck than me


----------



## mandimoo

Hi everyone,
Well, they let me in to new york. Got back this morning so my sleep is all screwed up hence the late post!
Emmasmith9, my periods are terrible bad too, what do you get for yours?


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi just a quick one from me. Witch has turned up so I'm glad I didn't test. Cd1 today for me xx


----------



## weenster

Hi all,

Welcome back mandimoo, hope you enjoyed the big apple .......  Not that I'm jealous or anything!!!

Mooers, so sorry that the witch got you, it's rubbish isn't it  Here's to next month being a lucky one!!!

Kiteflyer, sorry I can't help you with the temp thing - I'm having enough trouble trying to figure out the OPK/CBFM so think temping would be a step too far for me at the mo!!!  

Sweetcheeks, hope your dad's ok, and sooooo sorry af turned up.  Here's to next month!

emmasmith, I know what you mean about people being so insensitive,  It's hard to just grin and bare it though, isn't it??  I've been having it with my sister at the moment - she's 14 weeks pregnant (she only needs to be in the same room as dh and is pregnant!) and trying hard to say the right things.  I'd mentioned the other day though that i was struggling a bit with it as her due date is 3 weeks after mine would have been had I not miscarried.  I'd been focusing on how I would cope seeing her bump appearing and mine not, but it suddenly hit me that I'd also have to watch my neice or nephew grow up forever thinking that mine should be at the same stages .....  She said the patronising words "oh it'll happen again for you soon", and "at least now you know you can fall pregnant".  has she not been listening to me over the years  Fell pregnant once in 3 years, and not ovulating regularly - not very likely eh??  I know she's just trying to keep my spirits up but come on!!!

Tamsutbadger - good luck for the 2ww ......  you're half way there!!!

Marie, how's things going?  Have you tested again??  Got everything xed for you!

Hi to everyone else ...

AFM, am on CD7 and the monitor has started asking for strips this morning, not surprisingly low but at least that's me on the road again!  Also had my bloods done on Friday so will wait to see what that brings - the nurse was great and checked some for miscarriage too (my EPU said they used to check for clotting issues etc after 2 miscarriages, but now changed to 3 because of cutbacks - come on - what does it take to check a blood test)  So we'll wait to see what the results are!  I'm really interested in my progesterone though - I've got it into my head that this is the reason that I'm miscarrying as I had early bleeding with both pregnancies that I miscarried, but not with my ds who was IVF and when I had crinone gel twice daily.  So will get my appt arranged for day 21ish to see what this is!  Celebrated the end of af last night with wine and a big bag of kettle chips (sweet chilli and sour cream - waht an unusual but scrummy flavour!!)  Was so good I ate the whole bag so bye bye diet!!!  Still reckon I've lost about 2 lbs this week though, so ideally another 8 to go ......

Take care everyone,

Weenster x


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Just a quicky from me to say the witch got me yesterday (a day late) so she really had me going  .  

I think gaining tons of weight during my last pregnancy has brought back my Endometriosis with a vengeance as Endo feeds off estrogen and fat is full of estrogen as my a/f is worse & more painful than ever this last few months so I really need to give myself a kick up the bum to get the weight off or i know I'm never going to get another BFP, but I've got my fertility clinic apt on Friday so will wait and see what they suggest trying now.

Does anyone else take omega 3? I have been taking it for months but have decided to stop it this month to see if it is connected to all the spotting I've been having.  It is supposed to help reduce a/f pain & blood flow but it is a natural blood thinner so I'm just going to stop it this month and see what happens....


Tracyx


----------



## MrsSecker

Hi Ladies

Just a quick question about CBFM.  It is my first cycle using them so not sure - yesterday it read as a "medium" fertility then this morning it was at "peak"! Has anyone else had this? I thought it would go low,medium, high and then peak?

It's good though as it goes to show that I have been ovulating earlier than I thought every month, according to the ovulation calendars ovulation day isnt until Tuesday!

Thanks for any advice. xxx

Mrs S


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi MrsSecker, 

The CBFM doesn't have a medium fertility it just has Low, High & Peak:

1 BAR  = LOW
2 BARS = HIGH
3 BARS = PEAK

The monitor is LOW when it's not detecting anything. HIGH when it detects Estrogen which normally rises a few days before ovulation. PEAK when it detects a rise in LH (12-36hrs before ovulation).

You said yesterday it was "medium" do you mean 2 bars? If so then that was actually HIGH so it detected a rise in Estrogen, then you got your PEAK today meaning it has detected your LH surge so you will most probably ovulate tomorrow (Monday) as most people ovulate the day after their PEAK so I hope you have been getting in lots of BMS.

Good Luck!!

Tracyx


----------



## MrsSecker

Ah thanks Tracy, that clears it up, I thought two bars were medium!.  yes, it was two bars yesterday!  

Thanks again, I understand now! lol! lots of BMS tonight and tomorrow!! 

Mrs S xxxx


----------



## emmasmith9

Tracy, Sweetcheeks and mooers, so sorry goddamn   showed up for you guys, . Am just starting to feel human again after mine. Still in pain - I used to be able to cope with that but now with the realisation that I've failed again I get v depressed when AF shows up too. I spend a couple of days crying and struggle to go out and meet friends even, it's got so bad. So I wish you a speedy and pain-free AF, and on to the next round!

Mandimoo welcome back from NYC - get much shopping done? I had a bit of a shop-a-thon yesterday. I'm trying to see silver linings and at least not being pg I can squeeze into that little karen millen dress....yes small consolation but makes me feel a tiny tiny bit better  !

Tamutsbadger and kiteflyer good luck with the 2WW, and weenster with this go! CD7, nearly time for the BMS to begin in earnest! And Mrs Secker too - I'm loving your goth my little pony avatar btw! I used to love mlp as a girl 

Tracy, good to see you on endo board too! It is defo a good idea to try and get weight under control - it might help ttc but also make pg easier and lower risks of complications. But don't beat yourself up - the endo comes back anyway no matter what weight you are, I can promise you that. It's a horrible horrible disease and there's not an awful lot you can do .

OK this is really grapsing at straw, but I don't want to look back and think I didn't give this my best shot. Soooo, have seen stories that ibuprofen etc might suppress ovulation and that they're not sure, so you should only take paracetamol when TTC. Does anyone know anything else about this? Cos I've been merrily popping nurofen plus during AF...I only take it for the first few days then stop and don't take it for rest of month - I find paracetamol doesn't really touch the pain! Any words of wisdom guys?

   all round x


----------



## jenna201

hi ladies just wanted to let u all know i got my BFP this morning at 13dpo after negatives from days 8-11.
hoping this is 3rd time lucky and my little bean sticks.wishing all the other testers lots of luck and i am sorry to all those whose af's arrivedxx


----------



## Tracyxx

Congratulations Jenna   it's great to finally see a BFP on here, reminds us all there is hope. I'll keep my fingers crossed it's a little sticky one this time.  

Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months x


----------



## Tracyxx

emmasmith9 said:


> Tracy, good to see you on endo board too! It is defo a good idea to try and get weight under control - it might help ttc but also make pg easier and lower risks of complications. But don't beat yourself up - the endo comes back anyway no matter what weight you are, I can promise you that. It's a horrible horrible disease and there's not an awful lot you can do .


Thanks Emma, I was always told my Endo was the cause of my infertility and apart from IVF there wasn't much that could be done but then when I was diagnosed with Hashimotos Disease I began clutching at straws thinking that maybe that was the actual cause but I have had to stop fooling myself and face the reality that im on all the right thyroid meds now and I've still not got my BFP so my problem is definitely my Endo, and now that all my pain & symptoms are coming back there is no mistaking it!!

As for pain relief my Gp prescribes me Kapake (prescription only strength co-codamol 500/30g) for my Endo which i think are good although they can make you feel a little sick if you havent eaten  . I know ibuprofen cant be used during pregnancy but I'm sure it's ok during a/f!! x


----------



## strawbs

Jenna congrats on bfp! Finally got one on the thread!
Af started for me this afternoon so dusting off the monitor tomorrow.

Tracy I too need to lose weight it's such hard work

Sorry for all af


Strawbs x x


----------



## weenster

Congratulations Jenna, here's hoping it's the first of many on this thread!!!  Hope the next 9 months go well for you!

Weenster x


----------



## jenna201

thank you ladies,

i am sure plenty more bfp's will follow, i'm not out the woods yet after my history but fingers crossed this one is meant to be.

wishing everyone lots of luck this cycle and to those who are testing soon x


----------



## emmasmith9

Congrats Jenna!   really good news. Wishing you a happy healthy 9 months.

Hi Strawbs, how goes? Sorry AF showed for you too, but as you said dust off the monitor and prepare for the next round. 

Tracy it probably is the endo  Think it gets you on a double whammy, glueing up your ovaries and making your hormone levels do funny things at the wrong time. I'm convinced my little eggs are not getting through tubes or even worse are getting lost in the abyss and never going in the right place to start with! Thanks for painkiller advice, I might try for the codeine option. 

Well am counting down the months now, only a couple more and IVF begins although still have massive reservations on that front. Am finding TTC naturally stressful enough, with the added financial cost to consider and all the prodding and injecting and harvesting that goes with it, I can't imagine I'll cope very well . And I have no idea how you're meant to fit it around a job?? Don't particularly want to have to explain why either, it's private!!! 
   and congrats again jenna x


----------



## marie73

Hello ladies

Jenna brilliant news - been waiting for some dancing banana opportunity so here they are babe...   
You are our first of many I hope. I hope the next 9 months go well and wish you lots of good luck.  

EmmaS - I have the same reservations about IVF (or ICSI in our case) as you do. We also have to self fund and I have such a hard time coping at the minute with each negative - its so hard to be positive. Perhaps we can help each other through and I am sure the fab ladies here will give you some support when needed.   

To all the ladies whose AF has turned up - so very sorry, I know its so hard to pick yourself up and dust yourself off but at least you have got some good friends joining you on the next thread. And Jenna has given us all some hope that it could happen for us too. big hugs and kisses. 

Weenster - any signs of your peak yet babe? Hope the diet is going well and you lost your 2lbs (think I may have found them)   

AFM - AF arrived 2 days earlier on Saturday -     is what I wanted to say on Saturday.  here I was thinking that just maybe a miracle had occured and she comes earlier.   Was so fed up at the weekend but fele better now - plan B IVF is starting at the end of July so its onward and upward, and one more go of trying naturally so who knows. On a positive note I resisted the urge to binge of red wine (my normal AF welcoming present) and decided instead to eat a full apple pie over 3 days (with double cream!). I am still sticking to the gym though and trying Zumba tonight - god help me. I will report back tomomrrow on how much of a fool I made of myself!

Love and Hugs to all - please let this be our month and some of us join Jenna with a BFP. 
Marie xxx


----------



## catkin79

Marie – sorry the witch arrived hun.  I really thought it was going to be your month with the unusual spotting.  Fingers crossed last month of TTC naturally results in a much deserved BFP, but if not then I pray ICSI will do the trick.  Good luck with Zumba, it seems to be all the rage at the moment! Xxx

Emma – completely agree with you regarding concerns about fitting treatment in around a job without having to bare your soul to work colleagues.  If we decide to try IVF then that’s part of it that I’ll dread.  Hopefully you’ll get your miracle and won’t need treatment after all xxx

Jenna – CONGRATULATIONS! What wonderful news.  Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months.  Hope little bean sticks xxx

Strawbs – Hope AF is treating you kindly.  Best of luck this cycle xxx

Weenster – I think you’re a day behind me this cycle.  Hope the blood results come back soon and give some useful information.  It’s Chilli Doritos that does it for me – suspect I could eat a whole bag in one go if I let myself!  2lbs in spite of kettle chips is fantastic, well done!

Tracy – Sorry the wtich got you hun.  Most have been difficult to not get your hopes up if she arrives a day late when you’re usually so regular.  Endo sounds horrendous so you have my sympathy. I don’t take Omega 3 on it’s own but do take a combined Omega 3,6 & 9 from Healthspan.  I’m swallowing so many supplements at the moment though so hard to tell if it’s had any effect individually. Also, thanks for the extract on progesterone levels – was so deflated intitially but the extract helped restore my faith that I did ovulate.  

Mrs Secker – welcome to the tread! It’s a lovely bunch of ladies on here xxx

Sweetcheeks – sorry AF arrived hun.  Was hoping this was going to be your cycle.  Are you going to take Clomid again this cycle? How’s your daddy? xxx

Mandimoo – welcome back.  How was the big apple? Xxx

Mooers – sorry hun.  Fingers crossed for next cycle xxx

Kiteflyler – how is the 2ww going?  For your  2 temps, I’d use whichever is nearest to your normal waking time if you got more than 3 hours sleep on your second temp read. Xxx

Tammy – good luck with the 2ww, the longest part of the month xxx

AFM - today is CD10, reading 'LOW' on monitor, CM is creamy but starting to get stretchy.  Have started BD'ing every other day in preparation.  Last month I ovulated on CD15 with the Clomid, so hoping to ovulate early next week xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi catkin I'm taking 150mg of clomid this time round and getting scanned. How much you taking?  Im on cd3 today so a week behind you. My dear dad came out of hospital today but they've not given him a flying date yet. He's gotta to back to hospital Friday. Thanks for askin  xxx


----------



## emmasmith9

how embarrassing  Just had a total meltdown in front of gp complete with head in hands sobbing snot and running make-up. On the positive side she did give me whatever perscription I asked for! Also got a referral for counselling which I hope will help me cope a bit better, have to say this has not been the best year of my life!

Marie and catkin, it's great to hear that others are also struggling with issues around beginning IVF. I mean not great, that's the wrong word...you know what I mean  It's good to have people to talk to about it!

Sweetcheeks glad to hear your dad is at least on mend if not back home yet - hopefully it won't be long. How are you finding AF after clomid?

Another random point - my gp was pretty honest with me and told me in all liklihood I am not going to be able to have children....not can't, obviously, but the outlook is not good. So she asked just how far we were planning to take fertility treatments, and it made me realsise that DH and I need to have that conversation. I guess the cost and emotional stress all need to be weighed up and at some point a line drawn, but for the life of me I can't think where at the moment! Has anyone else had that particular conversation, and, if it's not too personal, how did it go?

 everywhere x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Emmasmith- my doctor also told me 9 years ago that it's unlikely I will conceive naturally but I did during a break from fertility treatment. I couldn't believe it and my dd is now 2 and a half. So please never give up because it just shows you.
My af with clomid has been fine. It only lasted 2 days which I thought was odd. Don't know why that was and it wasn't painful. I was worried it was going to be as I've read many ladies posts on here saying af can be painful while taking clomid. 
How long have you been trying conceive for? xxxx


----------



## catkin79

Sweetcheeks – Glad your dad’s on the mend; fingers crossed he’ll be able to fly home soon.  Good luck with higher dose.  Keep us informed how the scans go and what size your follies are – really interests me as I’ve never been scanned on Clomid.  Might ask to be scanned going forward if no luck in a few cycles.  My AF was only 3 days after taking Clomid this time round and wasn’t any more painful than usual AF.

Emma – oh sweetheart, I’m so sorry you’re struggling at the moment.  Don’t be embarrassed, it’s important we acknowledge how heartbreaking this TTC malarkey can be at times.  Every now and then we need to let our emotions bubble over so that we can pick ourselves up and start again – think of it like spring cleaning!  As sweetcheeks says, don’t give up hope, miracle can happen.
Your GP will have seen meltdowns in the past and won’t be at all fazed.  Better to meltdown in front of GP, who can help with prescriptions/referrals etc, than somewhere random or worse, at work etc.  Don’t forget that you can always talk to people on here.  I’m not at the stage of considering treatment myself yet but acknowledge that it could very well be our reality in due course.  The explanations that Weenster and Tracy gave were really useful for me to try and get my head around what could be my future.
As for ‘the conversation’, DH & I have talked about how we’d go, but in the abstract rather than concrete terms.  We’ve said that we’d try IVF, but we haven’t said when we’d start, or how many cycle we’d give it, how much money we’d throw at it etc (all IVF treatments would have to be self-funded as my BMI is too high to be considered on the NHS).  We’ve also tentatively said we’d consider surrogacy – of course I long to experience pregnancy myself, but if this was the only way I could have a baby of my own then I’d consider it.  DH is against adoption as he’s afraid the kid would turn around and say “sod off, you’re not my real dad” etc.  Not to be facetious but we’ve said our backup plan is to breed Labradors!


----------



## emmasmith9

You're so rightt catkin, better to blub in front of gp I guess, she certainly had tissues to hand so guess she's used to it! Trouble is though I keep welling up at just random moments - on the tube, at work, with friends, so just feel like I need someone to help me get this under control! That's what consellors are for hopefully! I'll let you all know if it helps at all. I know miracles can happen, I just don't want to pin any more hope on it really, feel like I'm all spent out....

To make myself feel a tad better am on the campaign trail this weekend. Have an appointment with my MP who is the Care Minister....am going to have a bit of a strop about the postcode lottery and cuts to IVF treatment! My PCT doesn't fund it at all now...Well watch out I'm coming for you!  

Also on the same wavelength with the baby substitute - am planning on rescuing a puppy this autumn so I can mother something!

If your docs will do it definitely recommend a scan on clomid - it's good to know the dosing is right and heartening to actually see the little eggs ready to go 

 to those still in 2WW, nearly time to move to a July cycle now  xxx


----------



## strawbs

aaaarrrggghhhh cd 2 today and I forgot to switch my monitor on this morning....what do I do?

DS1 got me up at 5.40 and after a late night and some      I completely forgot!!!

strawbs x x x x


----------



## strawbs

actually I could do a re-set and start the m button for day 3 tomorrow that would work, wouldn't it?

silly me

x x x


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

Strawbs my a/f is so long I always forget to reset mine, last month I didn't set it till day 5!! (lol) so you can just set your's for day 3 tomorrow.

Catkins me & o/h had the "conversion" before we started tx and we both agreed that we would go as far as we could using our own eggs & sperm but would never consider using donor eggs, donor sperm or adoption due to the fact that we already had a child of our own and didn't know if we would feel the same about a child who was not biologically our own.  We have nothing against using a donor for either and maybe we would have felt differently if we had started our treatment with no children but we already had our daughter and I think that made it easier for us to draw a line at how far we would go as no matter what happened we would always have her, if that makes sense!!.  

And maybe the rules are different for each hospital but all my tx was privately funded as we already have a child and I'm afraid the same rules apply regarding weight whether you are private or NHS, for CLOMID, IVF, ICSI & FET your BMI must be under 30, I know because mine was 29.8 before my IVF and I just scraped through but now i have been told I would need to drop weight if I wanted another FET even though I am paying for it as I am 5"7 & 13.7 stone (so classed as obese!!  )

Emma babes it must be an Endo thing  as I did the same with my Gp, but 10 mins of embarrassing myself bawling my eyes out got me a fertility clinic referral so it was worth it .

I'm not sure who told me they where having pre-af spotting like me but I just learned yesterday that it is common to have spotting if you have ovarian cysts, so I will be asking about it at my appointment on Friday as with Endo it is a very strong possibility for me as I've had lots of cysts in the past  

Tracyx


----------



## mandimoo

Thanks to everyone that asked about my New York trip.  I had a fantastic time, and it was just what I needed in the aftermath of my miscarriage.  It really helped take my mind off things as there was so much to do.  I did the Top of the Rock during the day and the Empire State Building at night and both were breathtaking.  Also I visited Central Park, the Zoo there and the John Lennon memorial bit of the park.  We did an uptown and downtown bus tour, took a ferry out to see Statue of Liberty, went to a Jazz club to see a band and various meals and drinks here there and everywhere.  The only thing that I wanted but didn't get was a giant pretzel filled with cheese!  I feel like I ate sooo much while I was there, all those things that you don't get here, I just had to try, but I just couldn't fit the pretzel in.  Oh well, I will just have to go back sometime.  For a pretzel!!  I got back Sat morning, but I am still completely wiped out!  

Before I went I was waiting for AF so I could get back to TTC after the m/c.  I thought she might have visited, as I had a couple of days of redder bleeding and there was more of it than the brownish spotting Ive had almost every day since the m/c.  But now I'm not so sure, as during this time I was virtually pain free (which is completely abnormal for me) and the flow was not as great as a normal period.  Also, my periods are not usually red, they are brown blood (sorry, TMI).  And I have continued to spot since as well.  

Add to this the fact that I've been producing milk too  , so I'm still at a loss to know where in my cycle I am.  Had a HCG blood test on Tue, and I'm having another one tomorrow.  GP says I could be pregnant again, but this is nigh on impossible due to the fact that A) I still haven't had a neg preg test since the m/c, so B) I don't believe I've ovulated and C) lack of any kind of S, BM or otherwise as I have been a bit put off by the spotting issue.  I mean we have, but only a couple of times in the last few weeks.

Oh, I need another holiday I think!


----------



## kiteflyer

Just a quick update as I'm on my phone. Currently i'm on dpo 8 and have been getting twinges and cramps. I feel nauseous at times but the last 2 days I've got bloated and have really had to stop myself being sick. Also my boobs ache and have been itchy. And on dpo 6 I had creamy cm. Guess some of it could all be due to the heat I'll just have to wait and see. 

Mandimoo I think your gp needs to send you for some tests and maybe a scan you need to know what's going on. 

To everyone else good luck this cycle get plenty of bms in


----------



## weenster

Hi all,

Hope everyone is well,  not much to report for me - day 12 now and I'm still getting highs on my monitor - been getting these since day 7 but last month (my first month) I got highs for 17 days and no peak.  I wonder if peak actually exists on my monitor??  Thinking that BMS might be going down this hill this month though as DH's gran passed away yesterday   , but there's plenty more chances .....

Not much time for personals, but .......

Mandimoo - hope the dr gets to the bottom of things quickly - you've been through the mill!

Kiteflyer - hope the symptoms are a good sign!

Tracey - I've often had a bit of bleeding mid cycle, well did have before I had DS when we were ttc, and that seemed to be down to ovarian cysts.  At that stage I had quite severe PCOS, although I've now lost a bit of weight and hoping that things will be a bit better this time around.  

Strawbs, hope you got the monitor sorted!

Emma - I think we've all been there with the GP, and glad they were supportive.  I'm sure they've seen it all before and it sometimes helps to get everything off your chest ......

Catkin, how's you getting on?  Any sign of a high yet??

Marie - not long to go till IVF ......

Hi to everyone else .... off now to get ready for work!

Weenster x


----------



## marie73

Hello lovely ladies,

Just a quick update post from me to close off for the week. 

Weenster - so sorry to hear about your DH gran. I lost my gran last year and its so gutting. Keep doing the CBFM and see if you get the elusive peak even if your not getting the BMS in this month. Thinking of you both. x

Kiteflyer - those sypmptoms sound very promising - do you get any of them normally?  So looking forward to seeing some more BFPs on here - lets hope you might be our next one.    for you.

Mandimoo - what a nightmare you have been having. I really hope you get to the bottom of the milk and bleeding. You so deserve a fresh start - really hoping you can get some closure and get back to normal soon. 

Tracey - it was me who had the brown spotting - hadn't thought of Ovarian Cysts - do they have any bearing on IVF I am hoping not.  

Strawbs - hoping you got the monitor sorted out and are back on track for your new cycle.

Emma -   big hugs for you. I think we have all had a horrible melt down at some point, your only human and there is only so much we can cope with at any one time. Its so hard. Hopefully you won't need the IVF because you will get good news before then. It can happen naturally even when chances are slim. If you do go onto IVF we are all here - if you need to vent, cry or just want a bid of extra 'virtual' hugs - just remember your not on your own.   DH and I had our conversation very recently. We were forced to confront the reality of me not having many eggs left. In one respect its made our journey a little easier as we know we will have one or two goes at ICSI maximum then if we are still desperate to become parents we will consider adoption. I want my DH to have teh joy of someone calling him dad, to feel the love and pride from watching their child achieve even the smallest of dreams (even if its dressed as a turkey in the xmas play). We will get there at some point, thats what we believe, there is a child somewhere waiting for us to love either biological or not. I am sure that at some point in your journey you will come to that cross roads, but try to relax and enjoy each stage you are at. You will get to the conversation when needed don't rush it as your feelings may change at each part of your journey. If I can help anymore you can always PM me and I will tell you more about our story and our decisions if you think that will help.  

Catkin - the journey is so unfair. As I have childern already our treatment has to be private too and its so unfair when other PCT pay for treatment or have rules on BMI. I hope you can get their naturally, and if not and neither do we then I am getting my name down for one of your labradors!    (customer number one for you in the making!) 

Sweetcheeks - thanks for sharing the story about conceiving your DD - its so good to hear that people beat the odds when things are stacked against them. It gives us all a little hope that maybe a BFP may come our way when least expected. I really hpe your dad is feeling better too. My mum was very ill recently and its such a worry I can't imagine what its been like for you with him in another country. 

Jenna - if your still with us I hope our first BFP is going from strength to strength. 

Hello to all the other ladies - I hope your cycles are going well, full of BMS and no AF!

AFM - its the weekend - thank goodness - so ready for a weekend off. Going to enjoy some peace and quiet - AF has gone and my hubby and I are having a date night this weekend    (and its not even BMS time - Happy Days!). Lots of love to you all - have a fab weekend my TTC pals.

Speak soon
Marie xXx


----------



## jenna201

thank you marie,

yer i am still checkin in on you girls everyday, at the moment everything seems to be going fine, thank you for asking.
wish u lots of luck this cycle x


----------



## catkin79

Hi ladies.

Thought I'd start a new thread now that we're in a new month.

Come and join me on http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=266534.0

Catkin x


----------

